# Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2010)

28.02. 2016:

*Aberkennung des Ehrenpreises für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion​*Während die SPD vor der letzten Landtagswahl noch so getan hat, als ob sie sich für die Angler einsetzen wollten und würden, kam nun nach 5 Jahren Koalition mit den Grünen die Wahrheit ans Licht.

Die SPD bestreitet inzwischen, dass es ein pauschales Nachtangelverbot in Baden-Württemberg gäbe, sieht aber bei Anglern, die nachts zum Angeln wollen, ökologische Probleme und will daher nicht nachts das Angeln pauschal zuerst einmal erlauben.

Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313222

Aus diesem Grunde müssen wir der SPD-Landtagsfraktion den Anglerboard-Ehrenpreis entziehen, da sie gezeigt haben, dass sie weder begreifen, dass es ein Nachtangelvebot in Baden-Württemberg gibt, noch dass sie das abschaffen wollen oder  Angler und dem Angeln als solchem positiv gegenüber stehen.

Thomas Finkbeiner





*Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg​*





Links Dr. Nils Schmid, SPD-Vorsitzender Baden-Württemberg. Rechts Thomas Finkbeiner, Anglerboard





Die Urkunde​

Wir haben anlässlich der bevorstehenden Landtagswahl in Baden-Württemberg im Juni 2010 den Vorsitzenden der Parteien und dem zuständigen Minister Fragen zugesandt. 

Die Antworten wurden dann ab der Juliausgabe im Magazin veröffentlicht.
Ministerium und SPD:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...hste-landesfischereigesetz-die-antworten.html

Die Grünen:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...hste-landesfischereigesetz-die-antworten.html

Nicht nur, dass die Antwort der SPD-Fraktion mehr als schnell kam (am gleichen Tag der Anfrage noch). Sie war zudem nicht nur fachlich stimmig, sondern darüber hinaus auch tatsächlich anglerfreundlich.

Bei telefonischer Rückfrage deswegen wurde uns mitgeteilt, dass die Geschwindigkeit damit zu erklären war, dass sich die SPD-Fraktion im baden-württembergischen Landtag gerade sowieso thematisch mit den Anglern und dem Landesfischereigesetz beschäftigt hatte und deswegen "eh im Thema war".

Darüber hinaus startete die SPD-Landtagsfraktion eine parlamentarische Initiative im Landtag zur Vereinfachung des Zugangs zum Angeln und der Abschaffung des allgemeinen Nachtangelverbotes (wir werden gesondert berichten).

Dafür sei auch die Anfrage unserer Redaktion verantwortlich geswesen.

Sollte die SPD in Regierungsverantwortung kommen, werde sie auch daran arbeiten, das restriktive baden-württembergische Landesfischereigesetz zu modernisieren und anglerfreundlicher zu gestalten, so Nils Schmid, Landesvorsitzender der SPD in Baden-Württemberg. Ansonsten werde sie weiter versuchen, über das Parlament etwas zu erreichen.

*Wir haben daher am Freitag, den 08. 10. 2010, Nils Schmid für die SPD-Fraktion und deren Bemühungen im Landtag von Baden-Württemberg, das restriktive Landesfischereigesetz zu modernisieren, den Zugang zum Angeln zu erleichten und unsinnige Restriktionen (wie das Nachtangelverbot) abzuschaffen, den ersten Anglerboard Ehrenpreis überreicht. Auch und gerade weil sie offen und öffentlich zu ihrer Anglerfreundlichkeit stehen. *




> *Das gleichzeitig gedrehte Videointerview könnt ihr hier sehen. Dauer ca. 18 Minuten*



Wir bedanken uns nach dem heutigen Videointerview auch nochmal ausdrücklich für die sehr positive Einstellung von Nils Schmid gegenüber allen Anglern und deren Leistungen in der Gesellschaft.


Thomas Finkbeiner

Siehe auch:
Der Anglerboard-Ehrenpreis:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/september2010/der-anglerboard-ehrenpreis.html


----------



## snorreausflake (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

So geht man auf Wählerfang|uhoh:
Hoffen wir nur das nach der Wahl nicht Catch&Release betrieben wird


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

Siehe dazu die Aussagen von Nils Schmid im Interview und vergleiche mit den Aussagen der Regierung oder der Grünen im oben verlinkten Artikel:

Deutliche, grundsätzliche Unterschiede...

Dass sich weder FDP noch Die Linke überhaupt gemeldet haben zeigt, das das Thema an denen komplett vorbeigeht..

Wenngleich man in der Politik eh nie wirklich wissen kann, was rauskommt...


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

So eine Auszeichnung ist gute Öffentlichkeitsarbeit für Angler.#6#6#6

Aber für den nächsten Fototermin, übste sicher den Krawattenknoten . . .|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

Ich hatte eh keine Krawatte um..
;-))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

PS:
Davon ab, nur um das klarzumachen:
Jede Partei, die sich öffentlich so positiv für die Belange der Angler einsetzen würde, ist potentieller Kandidat für eine solche Ehrung.

Vor allem wenn wie in B-W eine Regierung bis heute ihren restriktiven anglerischen Betonkurs weiterfährt und sich eine Partei dann offen und öffentlich dagegenstellt...

Wie gesagt:
Hier gehts rein um die Politik für oder gegen Angler, nicht um sonstige Parteipolitik.

Jeder Politiker und jede Partei, die was positives für die Angler machen, wird von uns dafür gelobt werden (unabhängig von ihrer sonstigen politschen Ausrichtung..)...


----------



## PatrickHH (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

@Thomas

Du bekommst Kugelschreiber-Verbot, dieses Klicken geht ja garnicht! 

Ansonsten politisches Gesabbel ohne Hintergrund. Wählerfang halt, ohne Sachverstand. Hätte der Typ für einen Katzenzüchterverband gesprochen wäre genau so belangloses Zeug heraus gekommen.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

Was soll das den werden bzw. sein? #d

Ich meine dass nicht böse, aber alles amateurhaft und mit sehr viel blablabla in einer unwürdigen Kulisse. Journalistisch, es gibt Journalisten die können gut schreiben und andere die können gute Interviews machen, ich denke damit ist hier einiges gesagt. Jetzt mal ehrlich aus meiner Sicht, das Ganze ist eher blamabel, hust hust hust klick klick klick...was dass Ausdrückt last euch mal von einem Berater erklären und auch über die Länge macht euch mal Gedanken. 

Der Inhalt ist sehr flach und meine Interessen (angeltechnisch) sind ein bisschen anders gelagert, und wählen würde ich deshalb diese oder eine andere Partei nicht weil sie wie alle anderen insgesamt viel zu schwach ist, und aus meiner Sicht deshalb nicht wählbar ist, nur wegen ein bisschen Gerede in Richtung Angler hier, nein Danke.

PS: ich könnte es auch nicht besser, deshalb würde ich so etwas nicht machen weil ich weis ich kann es nicht. Man sollte dafür die Richtigen Leute auswählen, sonst ist das Ganze eher etwas für einen Aprilscherz, und verleiht dem Ganzen inkl. Ehrenpreis einen, mit Verlaub lächerlichen Tatsch.

Aber mir bleibt hier sowieso einiges verschlossen.#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*



			
				3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:
			
		

> in einer unwürdigen Kulisse


Die "Kulisse" war schlicht ein Büro im Wahlkreisbüro in Nürtingen der SPD.
Wärs ein protziger Glaspalast gewesen, hätten sich sicher auch Leute gefunden, die das nicht gut finden würden..
;-))



			
				3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt mal ehrlich aus meiner Sicht, das Ganze ist eher blamabel, hust hust hust klick klick klick


Das Klicken mit dem Kuli am Anfang nehm ich voll auf meine Kappe und werde das nächste mal versuchen das zu vermeiden - versprochen!

Für meine Grippe bzw. dass ich fast anderthalb Wochen kaum vernünftig sprechen konnte, auch das nehm ich auf meine Kappe. Würde aber auch beim nächsten Mal trotz Grippe das wieder so machen..

Dennoch werden wir auch das nächste Mal ein solches Video wieder so ungeschnitten und ungefiltert wie möglich einstellen. Damit uns zum einen niemand Manipulation ders Materials vorwefen kann und zum anderen weil wir kein "Hochgklanzfernsehen" machen (wollen und können).




			
				3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:
			
		

> meine Interessen (angeltechnisch) sind ein bisschen anders gelagert


Deine Interessen sind also anglerisch so gelagert, dass der Gesetzgeber die Angler möglichst weitgehend bevormunden soll? 

Also willst Du das kleinhalten der Anglerzahl durch möglichst restriktive Prüfungen und Prüfungsbedingungen (das ist der Stand nach Aussage der Regierung!), pauschales Nachtangelverbot, weil Angler schlechter als andere Menschen sind und deswegen nachts vom Gewässer ferngehalten müssen (das ist der Stand nach Aussage der Regierung), kein vernünftiges abwägen im Sinne auch der Angler zwischen Naturschutz und Naturnutzung?

Lasse ich mal unkommentiert, da ich eine solche Haltung als Angler schlicht nicht verstehe. Aber so einer Ansicht kann man natürlich selbst als Angler sein..


Weitere Infos dazu, wie Parteien oder das Ministerium in B-W meinen, die Angler behandeln zu müssen und für das bessere Verständnis des Zusammenhangs in dem Videointerview:
Ministerium und SPD:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...hste-landesfischereigesetz-die-antworten.html

Die Grünen:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...hste-landesfischereigesetz-die-antworten.html




			
				PatrickHH schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten politisches Gesabbel ohne Hintergrund. Wählerfang halt, ohne Sachverstand.


Sorry, Patrick, sehe ich aber ganz anders.

Das waren ganz klare Aussagen und das Versprechen sich dafür einzusetzen, das  pauschale Nachtangelverbot abzuschaffen und leichtere Zugangsbedingungen zum angeln zu schaffen.

Dass das zudem nicht nur "Gesabbel" ist, zeigt ja auch die Tatsache, dass die SPD genau dazu schon eine parlamentarische Intitiative in den Landtag eingebracht hat.

Und gerade weil (je nach politischer Grundhaltung) die Gefahr oder die Hoffnung besteht, dass nach den nächsten Wahlen in Baden-Württemberg die SPD mitregiert, ist es schon wichtig für die Angler zu wissen, wo diese Partei "anglerisch" steht und sie dann auch dafür dafür zu loben, dass sie im Gegensatz zur jetzigen Regierung anglerfreundlich denkt.

Warum sollte man das verschweigen und statt dessen die bisherige anglerfeindliche Haltung der Regierung bei uns unkommentiert lassen?

*Und auch nochmal, um das nochmal explizit klarzustellen:*

Uns gehts hier rein um die Politik für oder gegen Angler, nicht um sonstige Parteipolitik.

Jeder Politiker und jede Partei, die was positives für die Angler machen, wird von uns dafür gelobt werden (unabhängig von ihrer sonstigen politischen Ausrichtung..) - wie schon immer in 10 Jahren Anglerboard.....


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

Klar, nachher kommen wieder einige aus dem Dunkel hervor und 
unterstellen mir, Thomas nach dem Mund zu reden. 
Ist mir sowas von Wurscht.

Fakt ist, dass es Menschen gibt die, wenn sie Hunger haben und man ihnen ein Essen vorsetzt, zuerst mal daran rummäkeln. Zumal, wenn sie sich vorher mit dem Koch gestritten haben.

Im Ernst, es darf doch keinen Angler geben, der die Aktion von Thomas  und Franz nicht gut findet. Hier wurde Überzeugungsarbeit bei einem  Politiker gemacht, resp. dessen anglerfreundliche Grundhaltung positiv  bestärkt. Das ist Lobbyarbeit in reinster Form. 

Es ist scheixxegal, ob das nun in hochprofessioneller Weise geschieht, oder mit den Werkzeugen die zur Verfügung stehen. 

Probleme vom Stmmtisch weg zu den Quellen zu tragen, die etwas bewirken können, dass zählt.

Und genau das haben Tom und Franz getan.


----------



## Finke20 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

:vik:

Ja Thomas so ist das halt. Macht man was, ist es nicht richtig #d,macht man nichts, ist es auch nicht richtig #d und allen rechtmachen ist eine Kunst die keiner kann.

Aber schön meckern |bla: und sich hinter seinen Nicknamen verstecken, dass hat man ja schon in vielen anderen Themen gelesen. 

Ihr last euch davon ja nicht unterkriegen und das ist auch gut so #6.

Jetzt kann wieder gemeckert werden |bla:|bla:.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*



> Ihr last euch davon ja nicht unterkriegen


Mit Sicherheit nicht, das kann ich Dir versprechen!


----------



## PatrickHH (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sorry, Patrick, sehe ich aber ganz anders.
> 
> Das waren ganz klare Aussagen und das Versprechen sich dafür einzusetzen, das  pauschale Nachtangelverbot abzuschaffen und leichtere Zugangsbedingungen zum angeln zu schaffen.
> 
> ...



Ich habe natürlich nicht das Hintergrundwissen, was die SPD bzw. dieser Politiker schon für Angler und das Angeln gemacht hat! Mir kam bloß die "Sprachweise" so sehr politikertypisch rüber. Bleibt abzuwarten was passiert, wenn die SPD mit regiert. Ich drücke die Daumen!

PS: Wollte mit meiner Anmerkung nicht das Video oder Eure Bemühungen in Frage stellen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*



> Mir kam bloß die "Sprachweise" so sehr politikertypisch rüber


ES SIND JA POLITIKER DIE ÜBERS ANGELN ENTSCHEIDEN!

Da muss man auch mit der Politikersprache leben, wobei ich persönlich da schon ganz andere Sprachschablonen erlebt habe..


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

So, hab mir nun auch mal das Video zu Gemüte geführt. Also zum Stil der Diskussion, des Interviews oder wie auch immer man das nennen magen, will ich nun gar nichts groß meckern. Thomas ist nun mal kein Profi-Journalist mit Sprachausbildung und für die Mittel, die zur Verfügung standen, war es vollkommen in Ordnung.

Zum Inhalt:

Mal wieder wurde das berühmte Monitoring in Brandenburg erwähnt. Seit fast nen Monat warte ich nun auf konkrete Zahlen.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3078337&postcount=241

Dass sich die SPD-Fraktion nun ernsthaft um eine Aufhebung des Nachtangelverbots bemühmt, war nicht rauszuhören. "Nach Abstimmung mit den Grünen", "Sensible Gewässer", "andere Personengruppen stören Gewässerbiotope ja auch" ...
Das klingt eher alles danach, dass das Verbot des nächtlichen Betretens von Gewässerbiotopen einfach nur für andere Gruppen ausgeweitet werden sollte.
Und brütende Vögel ... naja .. an welchem Gewässer brüten denn keine Vögel? Die Grünen und der Nabu werden so eine Liste für Ba.-Wü. vllt. auf der Rückseite einer Briefmarke zusammenstellen.

Und mal wieder wurde auch deutlich, wo das Angeln in der Interessenliste der Landespolitik (zurecht) steht (auf Platz 795). Für ein kleines Zugeständnis der Grünen an die SPD in einem wirtschaftlichen Diskussionspunkt des Koalitionsvertrages werden doch sämtliche Anglerinteressen im Neckar versenkt.

"herausragender Weise um das Angeln verdient gemacht haben"
Was hat denn die SPD-Landtagsfraktion bisher so Großartiges geleistet? Gibt doch bei euch nach wie vor Nachtangelverbot, Fischereischeinprüfung etc. Vor der Wahl etwas Kopf nicken und im Politikerdeutsch ein paar unterstützende Sätze für eine Interessengruppe, die ein paar Wähler mobilisieren könnte, ist nun keine herausragende Leistung.
Sollte man einen Ehrenpreis nicht erst vergeben, wenn die SPD-Fraktion die Anglerinteressen durchgesetzt hat? Aus der Opposition kann man viel versprechen, die Realisierung ... naja |rolleyes
Und zu glauben, dass ein Nachtangelverbot (offiziell "zum Schutz der Natur") nun ausgerechnet unter einer Koalition SPD mit sehr starken Grünen aufgehoben wird, ist mehr als naiv. Siehe Kormoranverordnung in NRW unter Rot-Grün.
Ihr könnt froh sein, wenn ihr tagsüber noch angeln gehen könnt. |uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*



> Mal wieder wurde das berühmte Monitoring in Brandenburg erwähnt. Seit fast nen Monat warte ich nun auf konkrete Zahlen.
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/show...&postcount=241


Ich auch noch, bin aber immer noch dran..



> Ihr könnt froh sein, wenn ihr tagsüber noch angeln gehen könnt.


So ist das leider in B-W...

Und genau daher gabs den Ehrenpreis, wenn sich endlich mal ne Partei klar anglerfreundlich gibt.

Die SPD und Herr Schmid sagen klar, was sie wollen (einfacheren Zugang zum Angeln, Aufhebung des pauschalen Nachtangelverbotes) und weisen aber auch darauf hin, dass die genaue Ausgestaltung von der jeweiligen Koalition abhängt.

Und dass sie glauben, das auch argumentieren zu können - auch z. B. gegenüber selbst den Grünen.

Indem sie diese in der eigenen "Falle" fangen.

Wenn es denen tatsächlich um Naturschutz gehen sollte, dürften dan neben nicht nur Angler, sondern MUSS dann an den entsprechenden Gewässern die ganze Bevölkerung ausgeschlossen werden - sonst ist klar, dass es nicht um Naturschutz sondern eben GEGEN Angler gehen soll...

Ob das dann eine Partei wie die z. B. Grünen wirklich will, wenns nicht mehr um ne (relativ) kleine Gruppe wie die Angler, sondern um ALLE geht, das wird  man dann sehen..

Wie das im einzelnen ausgestaltet werden wird, werden wir erst nach den Koalitionsverhandlungen (von wem auch immer mit wem auch immer) sagen können. 

Fakt ist aber und bleibt:
*Nach der Beantwortung unserer Fragen ist die SPD in Baden-Württemberg bis dato die einzige Partei, die offen und öffentlich für Interessen der Angler eintritt.*

*Und genau dafür (und nicht für Ergebnisse, die in der Zukunft liegen) gabs den Preis.*

*Und genau dazu stehen wir auch.*

Sollten nach der Wahl das auf einmal nicht mehr gelten, werden wir auch die SPD wieder in die Riege der anglerfeindlichen Parteien einordnen und dern Preis auch wieder aberekennen - da darfst Du Dir sicher sein..

Solange sie aber weiterhin offen und öffentlich die Angler unterstützen (im Gegensatz zum den jetzigen Regierenden) werden sie auch offen und öffentlich von uns unterstützt.

In der Frage des Angelns, alle andere politischen Asprekte spielen da für uns keine Rolle.


----------



## daci7 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

Auch wenn ich mit der SPD genausowenig am Hut habe wie mit BaWü und für mich ganz bestimmt nicht die "Anglerfreundlichkeit" ein Wahlkriterium darstellt, jedenfalls nicht das oberste, so muss man doch einfach auch sagen, dass hier, losgelöst von allem politischen Gesabbel drumherum und auch von anderen politischen Neigungen/Abneigungen, endlich mal ein paar wenige das Heft in die Hand nehmen und nicht nur meckern, sondern handeln.

Damit meine ich jetz nicht den Herrn Schmid (Da  wird sich noch zeigen müssen in wieweit gehandelt wird) sonder unsere Außenreporter Thomas und co.

Alle moppern immer, dass es uns Angler an Lobbyarbeit fehle und dass sich ja niemand für die Interessen der Angler einsetzt und dann wird wieder gemoppert, wenn es denn nicht zu 100% so ist wie diejenigen es sich vorstellen.

Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich bestimmt auch mit Thomas nicht immer einer Meinung bin und dass ich selbst oft zu faul und bequem bin alle Berichte und Pressemeldungen die das Thema belangen täglich zu studieren, finde ich es super das es ein paar gibt die ihre Freizeit dafür opfern!

Weiter so! :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*



> Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich bestimmt auch mit Thomas nicht immer einer Meinung


Das muss um Gottes Willen auch niemand.....!!!

Sonst wär ein Forum zum diskutieren eh überflüssig, wenn alle einer Meinung wären ;-)

Und ich hätt eigentlich gar nix dagegen, nix machen zu müssen....

Bei bei uns in B-W sind die VdSF-Verbände laut Ministerium ja FÜR das Nachtangelverbot, vom DAV hört und sieht man nix...

Bei solchen Vetretern der "Anglerschaft" bleibt einem aber leider nichts übrig, als selber zu handeln..


----------



## PatrickHH (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das muss um Gottes Willen auch niemand.....!!!
> 
> Sonst wär ein Forum zum diskutieren eh überflüssig, wenn alle einer Meinung wären ;-)
> 
> ...



Ohne hier jetzt OT werden zu wollen, welche Begründung gibt es eigentlich für dieses Nachtangelverbot?


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

Hier nachzulesen:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...hste-landesfischereigesetz-die-antworten.html

Die Grünen:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...hste-landesfischereigesetz-die-antworten.html

Die Natur muss vor dem Angler geschützt werden, der sich schon pers se vorsichtig am Wasser verhält im Normalfall, da er was fangen will. 

Bierkastenschleppende Partyhorden dürfen aber weiterhin auch nachts ans Wasser....

Daher hab ich ja im Interview darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass wenn ein Gewässer nachts so schützenswert ist, dass dann die genaze Bevölkerung und nicht nur die Angler ausgesperrt gehören, was von Nils Schmid ja auch dankbar als Argument aufgenommen wurde..

Mal sehen ob sich das die Grünen oder die anderen Parteien dann wirklich antun, die ganze Bevölkerung ausperren zu wollen..


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

Sorry für OT aber ich hab mal ne Frage und denke hier sind kompetente ansprechpartner.
Bei uns an der Saalekaskade hab ich noch nix vom nachtangelverbot gehöhrt obwohl der VDSF mit drinen hängt. Ich komm auch gar nicht mehr klar mit den ganzen Verbänden deshalb die frage.
Ich selbst bin im DAV und bezahl auch jedes Jahr meine marken. Die Kaskade wurde aber vom VDSF gepachtet soviel ich weiß. Nun steht vorne auf meiner Jahreskarte TLAV (Thüringer Landesangelfischereiverband e.V) in meiner Karte steht Beitrag für VDSF/DAV mitglieder 139EUR.
Welche bestimmungen von welchen Verband greifen nun?
Klar muß ich nach den Regeln der Vorschriften handeln aber wer hat hier das sagen? Ich komm da nimmer raus;+


----------



## Algon (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bierkastenschleppende Partyhorden dürfen aber weiterhin auch nachts ans Wasser....


 
sehe ich auch so..........
Nachtangelverbot so ein Quatsch. Tags über arbeite ich.
Wenn Nachtangelverbot dann bitte auch Nachtbadeverbot, Strandpartyverbot, ach was solls.......... machen wir doch gleich eine Ausgangssperre. Damit sich die Natur nachts von uns erholen kann.

Evtl. liegt es aber auch daran das Angler nachts, auch ohne Vollmond, zu fischfressenden, umweltzerstörenden Weranglern mutieren. #c

MfG Algon

PS: Bei einem Nachtangelverbot freuen sich dann die Opis bei uns.
Dann können die am Tag (wo ich arbeite) noch mehr Fisch nach Hause schleppen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*



> Evtl. liegt es aber auch daran das Angler nachts, auch ohne Vollmond, zu fischfressenden, umweltzerstörenden Weranglern mutieren.


Siehe oben, Aussagen von Ministerium und Grünen sind klar, bring die bloss nicht auf dumme Ideen von wegen Weranglern ;-)))

Die sind in der Lage und schreiben sowas noch ins Gesetz ;-)))


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*



> Sorry für OT aber ich hab mal ne Frage und denke hier sind kompetente ansprechpartner.
> Bei uns an der Saalekaskade hab ich noch nix vom nachtangelverbot gehöhrt obwohl der VDSF mit drinen hängt. Ich komm auch gar nicht mehr klar mit den ganzen Verbänden deshalb die frage.
> Ich selbst bin im DAV und bezahl auch jedes Jahr meine marken. Die Kaskade wurde aber vom VDSF gepachtet soviel ich weiß. Nun steht vorne auf meiner Jahreskarte TLAV (Thüringer Landesangelfischereiverband e.V) in meiner Karte steht Beitrag für VDSF/DAV mitglieder 139EUR.
> Welche bestimmungen von welchen Verband greifen nun?
> Klar muß ich nach den Regeln der Vorschriften handeln aber wer hat hier das sagen? Ich komm da nimmer raus


Ist hier komplett OT, da kann ich Dir ausm Kopf leider nichts sagen dazu.
Fischereirecht ist nun mal Ländersache, dazu kommen dann die Regeln der einzelnen Gewässerbewirtschafter. Am besten also den fragen, von dem Du die Karte hast, der muss Dir das genau sagen können

Und nun bitte wieder OnTopic..


----------



## mefohunter84 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei uns in B-W sind die VdSF-Verbände laut Ministerium ja FÜR das Nachtangelverbot, vom DAV hört und sieht man nix...


Für mich vollkommen unverständlich!!!
Treten doch gerade die (organisierten) Angler sehr oft als praktizierende Naturschützer ein! Das reicht bis hin zum fördernden Mitglied bei Umweltverbände.
Wie kann es angehen, den Angler von der Natur zeitlich (in der "Nacht") auszugrenzen. Ohne eine (fangbereite) Angel kann ich mich nachts an das Gewässer setzen, denn ein Verbot der Handlung, es sei denn es handelt sich um einen Abschnitt, der einen berechtigten Schutz bedarf oder in privater Hand liegt, ist per Grundgesetz (GG) ja nicht möglich (zum Glück).
Nun als (aktiver) Angler werde ich per Gesetze durch Landesregierungen in meinen vom GG geschützten Handlungen eingeschränkt!!!
Ich bin der Ansicht, dass sich damit durchaus auch mal ein Bundesgericht befassen sollte (muß)!
Da gab es schon ganz andere Klagen vor dem Bundesgericht.




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei solchen Vetretern der "Anglerschaft" bleibt einem aber leider nichts übrig, als selber zu handeln..



Und das habt ihr nach meiner Meinung toll gemacht!!!
Danke.

Vertreter der Anglerschaft, sollten auch wirklich dessen Interessen vertreten.
Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass die Mehrheit der Angler (in diesem Fall aus B-W) für ein generelles Nachtangelverbot ist.

Tierschutz hin und her.

Ich spreche mich ausdrücklich für ein naturnahes Verhalten der Angler am Gewässer aus.
Dazu gehört für mich auch, dass man nicht unbedingt Feuerstellen am Gewässer errichten muss. Oder den "Abfall" vor Ort belässt.

Und was die Begründung angeht, es gäbe "brütende Vögel" oder sonst was für geschützte Tiere, sehe ich diese als Fadenscheinlich an.

Entsprechende Beispiele habe ich live, direkt nach der Wiedervereinigung bei uns in M-V erlebt.
Einfach Hahnebüchend!!

Macht einfach weiter so, Thomas!

Als Vertreter der Angler FÜR deren Interessen!!!

LG
Rolf


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*



> Dazu gehört für mich auch, dass man nicht unbedingt Feuerstellen am Gewässer errichten muss. Oder den "Abfall" vor Ort belässt.


Auch das ist sowieso für JEDEN BÜRGER verboten und wird bestraft, wenn man erwischt wird.

Da braucht man nicht noch extra eine Regelung für die "schlechten" Anglermenschen...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*



Algon schrieb:


> Evtl. liegt es aber auch daran das Angler nachts, auch ohne Vollmond, zu fischfressenden, umweltzerstörenden Weranglern mutieren. #c


Genau die nächtlichen Werangler halten sich dann nicht an ein Nachtangelverbot, genauso wenig wie nachtfischjagende Hechte und Welse u.a. 
Wie sollten sie auch #c, sie sind ja auf dem Wer-Trip und von normalen Beschränkungen befreit. :z :e :e
Jedenfalls bei uns im tiefen extratiefen dunklen schwarzdunklen Wald, wo es viele Tiere und Geister gibt. :m
Und wer wollte denn die nächtlichen Werangler kontrollieren, wenn sich da jeder sofort ins Höschen macht .... :g

Im Stadtpark unter Flutlicht ist das alles anders, da gibts aber auch keine Werangler und ist eben (manchmal) Partybezirk. Sozusagen Disco(kinder)garten.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

Dieses unsinnige Verbot verstösst doch gegen das Grundgesetz|kopfkrat

Art 2
(1) *Jeder hat das Recht auf die freie Entfaltung seiner Persönlichkeit . . . 


*Heisst doch, dass wenn es meiner Persönlichkeit entspricht zu angeln, dann kann ich (mit Prüfung ) angeln.*

Art 11
(1) Alle Deutschen genießen Freizügigkeit² im ganzen Bundesgebiet.


*² In dem Deutschland nach 1949 ist Freizügigkeit garantiert durch Art. 11 
 des Grundgesetzes, allerdings nur für deutsche Staatsangehörige.  *Sie umfasst das Recht ungehindert an jedem Ort in der Bundesrepublik  Aufenthalt* und . . . *zu nehmen* . . . . Quelle: Wikipedia:http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freizügigkeit)

Heisst also niemand kann den Anglern dort verbieten am See zu sein. Dann dort *nicht *angeln zu dürfen (mit Berechtigung natürlich) schränkt doch das Recht auf freie Persönlichkeitsentfaltung ein.|kopfkrat

Quasi Diskriminierung einer bestimmten Personengruppe. Der Angler.
Die anderen anwesenden Gäste in der Natur/am See dürfen sich derweil frei entfalten und ihre Persönlichkleit ausleben, indem sie lärmen, feiern, baden usw.???|kopfkrat

Während die diskriminierten und ausgesperrten Angler am nächsten Tag die Abfälle der Partygesellschaft wegräumen müssen weil sie das Gewässer bewirtschaften(nur tags versteht sich;-))

Das solche Gesetze Bestand haben können, verwundert mich.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Oder habe ich einen Denkfehler?|wavey:


Mich würde mal interessieren wie Ernie das sieht.#y


----------



## flasha (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

Jedes Gesetz hat eine Lücke. Wenn nicht wird eine geschaffen, juhuu!


----------



## Reisender (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

Schön gemacht AB.....#h

Die ganze Arbeit war doch nicht umsonst für uns Angler !!



@Thomas9904

Wer nichts macht, der Schafft nichts......#d

Wer Schafft, der bekommt was ......#h



Hast du gut gemacht, weiter so !! #h

PS: Gibt es wann mal wieder ein Edersee Treffen ??#c


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dieses unsinnige Verbot verstösst doch gegen das Grundgesetz|kopfkrat
> 
> Art 2
> (1) *Jeder hat das Recht auf die freie Entfaltung seiner Persönlichkeit . . .
> ...


Klar, darfst auch mit 200 km/h durch die Ortschaft rasen, dir lebende Fische ans Dach nageln und nur untermaßige Fische essen, da diese nicht so modrig schmecken + alles, was du willst, wenn es deiner Persönlichkeit entspricht.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> *Art 11
> (1) Alle Deutschen genießen Freizügigkeit² im ganzen Bundesgebiet.
> *
> Heisst also niemand kann den Anglern dort verbieten am See zu sein.


Macht doch auch keiner? Darfst halt nur nicht als aktiver "Angler" am See sein.


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die anderen anwesenden Gäste in der Natur/am See dürfen sich derweil frei entfalten und ihre Persönlichkleit ausleben, indem sie lärmen, feiern, baden usw.???|kopfkrat


Wie will man diese Gruppen auch regulieren? Es gibt nun mal kein spezielles Gesetz für "Party-Macher". Außerdem dürfen die auch nicht machen, was sie wollen und ihre Persönlichkeit frei entfalten. Sprich offenes Feuer, Ruhestörung, Konsum harter Drogen etc. ...

Also hier mit 2 Artikeln des GG zu argumentieren ist unpassend. Mit diesen Freiheitsartikeln könnte ich gegen alles argumentieren ... Straßenverkehrsordnung, Schulpflicht, Steuerrecht, Strafrecht ... bla bla.
Wir leben hier (Gott sei Dank) nicht in einer Anarchie, wo jeder machen kann, was er will.

Hätte die ba.-wü. SPD-Landtagsfraktion auch den Anglerboard-Ehrenpreis bekommen, wenn Thomas nicht in Ba.-Wü. wohnen und angeln bzw. nachts nicht angeln würde? Vermutlich nicht.
So besitzt der "Anglerboard"!-Ehrenpreis eine doch recht persönliche Note.
Na egal. Warten wir ab, was die (vermutlich) neue Landesregierung auf die Reihe stellt. Erwartet euch nicht zu viel. Durch die starken Grünen erwarte ich jedoch leider, dass eher noch zusätzliche Angel-Hürden dazukommen. Würde vorschlagen, ihr diskutiert lieber mit der Grünen-Fraktion über Themen wie Naturschutz, Angeln etc., auch wenn es hart wird. Schließlich wird diese Fraktion die Punkte der Umweltpolitik dominieren. 

mfg


----------



## Kopzoppel (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

Ich binn ja froh das ich nicht in BW wohne kein Nachtangeln übetreuerte Jahreskarten und so weiter ...Neckar  45 euro +20€ pfand für Fangliste un nicht mal Nachtfischerei das ist arg


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*



> Hätte die ba.-wü. SPD-Landtagsfraktion auch den Anglerboard-Ehrenpreis bekommen, wenn Thomas nicht in Ba.-Wü. wohnen und angeln bzw. nachts nicht angeln würde? Vermutlich nicht.



Doch, mit Sicherheit.
Da kommen auch noch andere Politiker aus anderen Parteien und Ländern......



> Na egal. Warten wir ab, was die (vermutlich) neue Landesregierung auf die Reihe stellt. Erwartet euch nicht zu viel.


Das ist Politik - da sollte sich niemand "zu viel" erwarten.
Wir mit Sicherheit auch nicht.

Aber eine Partei, eine Fraktion, eine sonstige Organisation oder auch Einzelpersonen in ihren angelpolitischen Ansichten und ihrem Tun zu unterstützen, wenn die ausnahmsweise mal  offen und öffentlich anglerfreundlich verteten werden, das werden wir weiterhin überall machen, wo das tatsächlich (und bis heute leider) ausnahmsweise mal passiert.

Das hat auch einen ursprünglichen Zusammenhang mit der Landtagswahl:
Politiker konkret zum Thema Angeln zu fassen bekommen, gelingt meist nur, wenn eine Wahl droht und die rechnerische Ausgangslage eng ist.

Wen man dann aber klare und anglerfreundliche Aussagen bekommt, dies öffentlich machen kann und dann auch im Nachgang nach der Wahl Herren Politiker darauf aufmerksam, was sie vor der Wahl gesagt haben, das dürfte zumindest einige davon abhalten, da nach der Wahl zu sehr wieder ins Gegenteil zu verfallen.

Und genau deswegen bin ich auch froh, dass die Aussage nicht von irgendeinem Fachpolitiker oder Hinterbänkler kam, sondern vom Vorsitzenden der SPD in Baden-Württemberg..


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*



dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:


> Klar, darfst auch mit 200 km/h durch die Ortschaft rasen, dir lebende Fische ans Dach nageln und nur untermaßige Fische essen, da diese nicht so modrig schmecken + alles, was du willst, wenn es deiner Persönlichkeit entspricht.
> 
> 
> Macht doch auch keiner? Darfst halt nur nicht als aktiver "Angler" am See sein.
> ...




Das ist natürlich Unfug.:m

Hier wird gezielt einer Personengruppe etwas untersagt! Gleiches Recht für alle?|rolleyes

Ich bin kein Rechtexperte aber es gab doch schon öfter Gesetze, die später revidiert wurden.

|wavey:


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich Unfug.:m
> Hier wird gezielt einer Personengruppe etwas untersagt!



;+ ;+ ;+
Was wird denn untersagt? -> Das Nachtangeln! Und das kann man natürlich nur gezielt der "Personengruppe" der Angler untersagen, da Nichtangler ja sowieso nicht angeln dürfen.
Wieso überhaupt "Personengruppe" (der Angler)? Jemand mit Angelschein kann genauso gut zusätzlich der Gruppe der nächtlichen Partymacher angehören und sich nachts am Wasser aufhalten und abfeiern.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gleiches Recht für alle?|rolleyes


Na ist doch so. *Jeder* Mensch (ob Angler/ Nichtangler) darf in Ba.-Wü. darf aus Naturschutzgründen nachts nicht angeln und *jeder* Mensch darf sich nachts am Gewässer aufhalten und Party machen.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Rechtexperte aber es gab doch schon öfter Gesetze, die später revidiert wurden.


Merkt man . Klar gab es Gesetze, die später revidiert wurden. Gibt auch Eis mit Vanillegeschmack. Sehe den Zusammenhang gerade nicht.

So ganz verstehe ich nicht, was du mit deinen Beiträgen hier ausdrücken willst #c Du musste deine Gedanken mal zu Ende bringen und nicht nur zusammenhanglos irgendwelche Rechtsphrasen aus dem Sozialkundeunterricht posten.

mfg :b


----------



## Veit (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

Ich werde zwar auch weiterhin nicht SPD wählen , finde aber die ganze Aktion eine gute Sache und die Aussagen von Herrn Schmid hinsichtlich der wirklich sehr anglerfeindlichen Gesetze in Baden-Würtemberg durchaus positiv. Man darf zumindest hoffen, dass beispielsweise das Nachtangelverbot wenigstens entschärft wird und den Anglern nicht noch mehr Steine in den Weg gelegt werden. Vielleicht ändert sich dort ja doch ein bisschen was, falls die SPD in Regierungsverantwortung kommt. Da ich schon einige Gäste aus diesem Bundesland hatte, die garnicht glauben wollten, wie locker hier in Sachsen-Anhalt die Regelungen sind, wünsche ich euch, dass sich dort endlich etwas tut.

Würde mich freuen, wenn es auch weitere solche Interviews zu sehen gibt. Bin schon der MEinung, dass es da zwischen den einzelnen Parteien klare unterschiede in den Zielen und Ansichten gibt und man sich vor der Wahl doch genauer damit befassen sollte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*



			
				dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:
			
		

> Was wird denn untersagt? -> Das Nachtangeln! Und das kann man natürlich nur gezielt der "Personengruppe" der Angler untersagen, da Nichtangler ja sowieso nicht angeln dürfen.


Ja, aber interessant ist ja erst die Begründung von Ministerium und Grünen, warum das verboten gehört:
Allgemeiner Schutz nachts der Gewässer, Ufer und Natur vor den Menschen.

Und auch dann wird erst ein Schuh draus aus PT`s Anmerkungen (und ist das, was auch Nils Schmid vertritt):
Wenn tatsächlich ein Gewässer oder Uferabschnitt so schützenswert ist (als Argument), dass man da nachts nicht hin darf, kann es nicht sein, dass nur Angler nicht hindürfen.

Sondern dann muss man jeden Menschen ausschliessen oder impliziert dann, dass Angler grundsätzlich schlechtere Menschen sind und deswegen als alleinige Gruppe ausgeschlossen gehören.

Und Gott sei Dank hat Nils Schmid das erkannt und will sich dafür einsetzen, ein pauschales Nachtangelverbot abzuschaffen und partielle Verbote nur dann zuzulassen, wenn davon nicht nur Angler betroffen, sondern im Sinne des Schutzes der Gewässer/Ufer dann eben alle Menschen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*



dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:


> So ganz verstehe ich nicht, was du mit deinen Beiträgen hier ausdrücken willst #c Du musste deine Gedanken mal zu Ende bringen und nicht nur zusammenhanglos irgendwelche Rechtsphrasen aus dem Sozialkundeunterricht posten.
> 
> mfg :b



Und Du musst in der direkten Kommunikation mit Diskussionspartnern mal einen Gang in der Ausdrucksweise zurückschalten. 

Zu Deinem Unverständnis.

Da alle Menschen - so es nicht explizit aus Gründen des Naturschutzes generell verboten ist- freien Zugang zu unseren Gewässern haben und sich rund um die Uhr dort aufhalten dürfen, unterscheidet sich der Angler vom " Erholungssuchenden " nur durch die Ausübung der Angelfischerei. 
Ein Verbot, nachts zu angeln bedeutet also, dass angeln an sich als eine über die normale Frequentierung hinausgehende, sprich stärkere und/oder intensivere Störung der Natur, angesehen wird. 
Das würde bedeuten dass ein Angler, der mitten zwischen einer Gruppe feiernder, singender und badender Partygäste seinem Hobby nachgeht, eine zusätzliche, erhebliche Störung darstellen würde. 
Das kann man ganz sicher ausschließen. In so fern kann man durchaus von einer Benachteiligung der Gruppe " Angler " ausgehen. Nicht nur das. Als Angler hat man durch den Erlaubnisschein, im Gegensatz zu Erholungssuchenden, sogar das grundsätzliche Recht an einem Gewässer zu angeln. Dieses Recht wird mit faktisch nicht haltbaren Argumenten beschnitten.

Darum geht´s, nicht um ein generelles Betretungsverbot.

In der Jagd ist das übrigens genau andersrum geregelt. Hier hat sich der " Erholungssuchende " zum Wohl der Natur und zum Schutz der Ausübung der Jagd zurückzuhalten, während der Jäger des nächtens die Jagd ausüben darf. 
Und ddas ist gut so, weil unter beachtung aller Faktoren richtig und sinnvoll.


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ja, aber interessant ist ja erst die Begründung von Ministerium und Grünen, warum das verboten gehört:
> Allgemeiner Schutz der Gewässer, Ufer und Natur vor den Menschen.
> 
> Und auch dann wird erst ein Schuh draus aus PT`s Anmerkungen (und ist das, was auch Nils Schmid vertritt):
> ...


Stimmt doch gar nicht. Einer aus der "Personengruppe" Angler darf natürlich dort hin. Aber nicht zum Angeln. Ergo wird nirgendswo impliziert, dass Angler schlechtere Menschen sind. Das Angeln als solches wird nachts untersagt, nicht der Aufenthalt von Leuten, die sich hobbymäßig zur Gruppe der Angler zählen.
Das Problem ist schon klar:
*"Warum darf man nicht ruhig angeln, aber laut Party machen?"*
Problematisch wird es halt auch (sehe ich auch an unserer Talsperre im Sommer), dass es eben Angler (meist Jugendliche) gibt, die Angeln UND gleichzeitig lautstark Party machen. Und durch ein Nachtangelverbot würde man ihnen zumindest den Grund nachts zum Angeln ans Gewässer zu kommen.
Wobei der Mensch wohl täglich schlimmere "Verbrechen" gegen die Umwelt tätigt als einen Spatz beim Schlafen zu stören. Aber das müsst ihr mit den Grünen ausdiskutieren. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und Gott sei Dank hat Nils Schmid das erkannt und will sich dafür einsetzen, ein pauschales Nachtangelverbot abzuschaffen und partielle Verbote nur dann zuzulassen, wenn davon nicht nur Angler betroffen, sondern im Sinne des Schutzes der Gewässer/Ufer dann eben alle Menschen.



Kannst du euer Gesprach vielleicht mal in Schriftform bringen? Wäre schön, das nochmal so lesen zu können ... da man nicht immer 20 Minuten Video gucken will, um mal einen bestimmten Satz zu zitieren.
Und so deutlich hat sich Herr Dr. Schmid nun auch nicht gegen das Nachtangelverbot ausgesprochen. War eher ein Rumgedruckse "mit Grünen abstimmen" ... "spezielle Gewässer" .. oder "für alle verbieten". Was da rauskommt, werden wir wie gesagt noch sehen.

mfg |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*



> Stimmt doch gar nicht. Einer aus der "Personengruppe" Angler darf natürlich dort hin. Aber nicht zum Angeln.


Da sich der Angler eben über das Angeln definiert und wenn ihm da explizit das Angeln nachts verboten werden soll, muss zuerst einmal der Beweis erbracht werden, in wie weit Angeln nachts mehr stören soll als die erlaubte Party.

Darauf bin ich bei den Befürwortern des Nachtangelverbotes echt gespannt, auf die Argumente....




> Und so deutlich hat sich Herr Dr. Schmid nun auch nicht gegen das Nachtangelverbot ausgesprochen. War eher ein Rumgedruckse "mit Grünen abstimmen" ... "spezielle Gewässer" .. oder "für alle verbieten". Was da rauskommt, werden wir wie gesagt noch sehen.


Doch, hat er. 
Klar und eindeutig!

Für die *SPD alleine* hat er das klar gesag, dass ein pauschales Nachtangelverbot wie jetzt für die nicht tragbar ist.

Das es aber selbstverständlich Gründe geben kann (Schutz, wie oben genannt), die für bestimmte Gewässer/Uferabschnitte das im Einzelfall erfordern können, dass da nachts niemand hin kann.

Dass das aber dann mit entsprechenden Argumenten unterlegt bzw. bewiesen sein muss!

Und dass das in logischer Konsequenz dann eben auch bedeutet, dass nicht AUSCHLIESSLICH! Anglern der Zutritt nachts verwehrt werden kann, sondern ALLE  Menschen dann da nachts nicht hin dürfen (was dann sicher auch für die Grünen und das Ministerium schwierig werden wird, wenn es gegen ALLE und nicht gegen die relativ kleine Gruppe von Anglern gehen soll...)..

Wie das nachher in praktischer Konsequenz  NACH Koalitionsverhandlungen (mit wem auch immer, kann ja auch schwarz - rot geben. *Das schlimmste aus angelpolitischer Sicht *wäre natürlich schwarz-grün - dann könnten wir echt die Angeln einpacken) aussieht, ist zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nicht vorherzusagen.

Sollte das dann wieder in eine wie jetzt von der Regierung anglerfeindliche Gesetzgebung münden, werden wir die SPD genauso angreifen, wie wir sie jetzt loben.


----------



## Franz_16 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

@demo:
Hier mal der Text aus der Antwort auf die damals zugesandten Fragen, im Video hat er sich zu der Thematik sehr ähnlich geäußert.


> *Frage:*
> Welchen Grund sieht Ihre Partei für dieses Nachtangelverbot?
> 
> Setzt sich Ihre Partei dafür ein, auch in Baden - Württemberg dieses Nachtangelverbot wie in allen anderen Bundesländern aufzuheben?
> ...


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Anglern der Zutritt nachts verwehrt werden kann, sondern ALLE  Menschen dann da nachts nicht hin dürfen (was dann sicher auch für die Grünen und das Ministerium schwierig werden wird, wenn es gegen ALLE und nicht gegen die relativ kleine Gruppe von Anglern gehen soll...)..



Keinem wird der Zutritt zum Gewässer verwehrt:


			
				Fischereigesetz BaWü schrieb:
			
		

> Der Fischfang ist nur eine Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang bis eine Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang, der Aal-, Wels- und Krebsfang bis 24 Uhr, für den Zeitraum der Einführung der mitteleuropäischen Sommerzeit bis 1 Uhr, gestattet.


Steht nirgendwo, dass man nicht ans Wasser darf. Man dürfte doch dann sogar bis 1 Uhr angeln, dann für 4 Stunden am Wasser schlafen .. natürlich Ruten raus und nicht fangbereit ... und dann ne Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang wieder rein. Also ist das falsch mit dem "Zutritt verwehren". ALLE Menschen dürfen auch jetzt schon hin.

Ein Argument für das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü wurde überhaupt noch nicht erwähnt bzw. hab ich es hier nicht gefunden. Und zwar, dass nachts schlechter kontrolliert werden kann. Nachtsüber sind natürlich nachts weniger Fischereiaufseher unterwegs. (Ich wurde noch NIE nachts kontrolliert). Dadurch gibt es leider gewisse Differenzen zwischen Tag- und Nachtangeln bei speziellen Anglern nach dem Motto "wo kein Kläger, ..."

Schwarz-Grün nach Stuttgart21? *g* ... da würde ich mir keinen Kopf machen.

Wichtig ist nur, dass man an den Grünen dranbleibt. Die sind letztendlich das Zünglein an der Waage. Hab gerade schon im Internet gesucht, ob was zu den ba.wü. Grünen und Angeln zu finden ist, aber nix #c.
Dafür jede Menge Reptilien, Amphibien, Vögel, Muscheln ... Fische? Fehlanzeige!
Und die Antwort der Grünen, die Thomas bereits veröffentlicht hat, macht auch nicht wirklich viel Hoffnung. Vielleicht verstehen die Grünen ja auch irgendwann, dass wir Angler auch an gesunden Gewässerbiotopen interessiert sind und das Fangen und Verwerten eines Fisches nur ein kleine Teile des Angelns an sich sind.

Ich wünsche euch Baden-Württembergern jedenfalls, dass ihr tagsüber zusätzlich die Fische fangt, die wir freien Ostler nachts fangen dürfen.  Vielleicht sind eure Fische ja so schlau und haben sich schon auf das Nachtangelverbot eingestellt und beißen in der Sperrzeit fairerweise gar nicht #w

mfg


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ja, aber interessant ist ja erst die Begründung von Ministerium und Grünen, warum das verboten gehört:
> Allgemeiner Schutz nachts der Gewässer, Ufer und Natur vor den Menschen.
> 
> Und auch dann wird erst ein Schuh draus aus PT`s Anmerkungen (und ist das, was auch Nils Schmid vertritt):
> ...




Ohh. . . .geht ja schon weiter hier.:m

Danke Thomas. Genau darauf war das bezogen.

@Demo

Ich denke meine Gedanken immer zu Ende. Und genau darum ist dieses Gesetz diskriminierend.
Die, die Gewässer schützen und pflegen dürfen (zu bestimmten Zeiten) selbige nicht nutzen. Andere Personen (die dazu noch noch Krach und Dreck verursachen) aber schon.
Jetzt klar??? 
Der Sozialkundeunterricht liegt ja bei dir noch nicht weit zurück.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*



			
				dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:
			
		

> Keinem wird der Zutritt zum Gewässer verwehrt:


Dann eben nochmal:
Warum darf ich nachts nicht ganz normal angeln, warum ist angeln störender als Party machen (was ich nachts darf)..

Warum stört Aal/Wallerangeln nicht bis 1 Uhr, danach schon und angeln auf alle anderen Fische sowieso?

Das ist die schlichte und zentrale Frage, warum angeln mehr stören soll als andere Tätigkeiten, die am Wasser nach wie vor zu den genannten Zeiten erlaubt sind?

Wenn es doch angeblich um den Schutz von Gewässern, Ufern, Pflanzen und Tieren gehen sol dabei (laut Ministerium und Grünen!)!

Was ist der Grund, warum Angler hier schlechter gestellt werden als allen anderen Menschen?

Warum ist das in B-W als einzigem Bundesland in ganz Deutschland gesetzlich festgeschrieben ?

Sind vielleicht nur die Angler in Baden-Württembeg so schlimm/schlecht, dass das hier nötig ist?



			
				dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:
			
		

> Und zwar, dass nachts schlechter kontrolliert werden kann.


Wieso gibts dann die Ausnahme mit Waller/Aal bis 1 Uhr im Sommer?

Muss man Aal/Wallerangler nachts nicht kontrollieren?

Ist doch hanebüchen...

*Das ist einfach eine Gesetzgebung, die eben komplett daneben ist, Angler einseitig benachteiligt und für die ich bis jetzt noch kein einziges vernünftiges Argument gehört oder gelesen habe..*

Und genau deswegen finde ich es gut und lobenswert, wenn eine Partei das nicht nur erkenntm, sondern dann auch öffentlich vertritt, und zwar auch gegen die Verbände und die Regierung!

Wir haben viel zu wenige Politiker, welche offensiv Interessen der Angler vertreten, auch wenn man vielleicht bei den medial präsenteren "Körnerfressern" damit keine Punkte sammeln kann.

Und wen es dann wie in diesem Fall die Meinung einer ganzen Fraktion und des Parteivorsitzenen ist, muss man dies noch positiver bewerten!

*So etwas gehört überall unterstützt!

Mehr davon!! 

Her damit!!!*


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

Hallo Franz,

danke für die Antwort.


> Antwort SPD:
> Der Grund für dieses Verbot ist, bzw. war sicherlich die Befürchtung zu starker Störung der Natur. Ich hielte es für völlig ausreichend, ein solches Nachtangelverbot lediglich für bestimmte ökologisch besonders sensible Gewässer und zu bestimmten Zeiten, wie z.B. zur Brutzeit von Vögeln, auszusprechen. Ein pauschales Verbot überall und das ganze Jahr hindurch ist übertrieben, wie ja auch die Regelungen der anderen Bundesländer zeigen.



Das heißt ja nichts anderes, dass (wahrscheinlich von dem dann grünen Umweltministerium) Gewässer nach Sensibilität eingeordnet werden und weiterhin die Brutzeiten von Vögeln (wann brüten die eigentlich nicht?) berücksichtig werden.

1. Besteht die Gefahr, dass dann als besonders sensibel eingestufte Gewässer überhaupt nicht mehr beangelt werden dürften.
2. Laut Bundesnaturschutzgesetzt ist als Brutzeit die Zeit vom 1.März bis 31.September gesetzt. Da bleibt dann noch ein Oktober und mit Glück ein eisfreier November zum Angeln. Supi!
http://www.flensburg-online.de/blog/2010-02/brutzeit-der-vogel-und-schonfrist-fur-geholze.html
3. Immerhin wird auf die Regelungen anderer Bundesländer mit lockereren Fischereigesetzen eingegangen.

Bleibt zu hoffen, dass der 3. Punkt überwiegt. Ansonsten sehe ich eher, dass das Fischereigesetz noch restriktiver wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

Und nochmal:
Es kann Gewässer geben, bei denen im Einzefall tatsächlich ein weitergehender Schutz nötig sein kann (was zuerst einmal in jedem Einzelfall konkret nachgewiesen werden muss).

*Das wird dann aber zukünftig nicht mehr nur Angler treffen laut SPD, sondern dann die Gesamtbevölkerung.*

Und das wird wesentlich schwerer durchzusetzen sein, als wenn es nur gegen eine einzelne Gruppe wie gegen die Angler gerichtet wäre.




Man kann natürlich auch wie Verbände aus lauter Angst lieber solche unsinnigen Gesetze befürworten, statt sie im Sinne der Angler zu ändern...

Meines ist das nicht - Vor allem dann nicht, wenn es diese gesetzliche Regelung nur in B-W gibt und man zukünftig laut Nils Schmid bei solchen Dingen auch auf die Erfahrungen anderer Länder zurückgreifen will, welche das ja alles nicht für notwendig erachten.

Das ist einfach ein *fundamentaler Unterschied *zwischen der Einstellung SPD in Baden-Württemberg und der Einstellung von Regierung und Grünen. 

Und da muss man anglerfreundlichere Politik eben loben und fördern!

Angeverhinderer haben wir schon genug!

Deswegen nochmal:

*So etwas gehört überall unterstützt!

Mehr davon!! 

Her damit!!! *


----------



## Veit (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

War es nicht mal vor ein paar Jahren so, dass das Nachtangelverbot schonmal gekippt wurden sollte (unter einer CDU-Regierung vom damaligen Ministerpräsident Erwin Teufel) und der Landesanglerverband dem dann wiedersprochen hat?! 

Man sollte also bei alledem nicht vergessen, dass es letztlich in der Hand der Vereine liegt, die Pächter des Gewässer sind, ob ein solches Nachtangelgebot, falls es denn kommen sollte, auch an die Angler "weitergegeben" wird.

Das ist hier in Sachsen-Anhalt ja nicht anders. Ein Nachtangelverbot von gesetzlicher Seite gab es hier zwar nie, allerdings war von Verbandsseite das Nachtspinnangeln trotzdem jahrelang verboten. Erfreulicherweise wurde das Verbot aber nach Protesten der Mitglieder vor einigen Jahren aufgehoben.

Was ich damit sagen will: Man sollte sich nicht zu früh freuen.
Selbst wenn das Nachtangelnverbot dank der SPD aufgehoben wird, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass die Angler in Baden Württember dann auch Nachtangeln dürfen. Das letzte Wort haben die Vereine.


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann eben nochmal:
> Warum darf ich nachts nicht ganz normal angeln, warum ist angeln störender als Party machen (was ich nachts darf)..


Genau das hab ich doch bereits angesprochen.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3105025&postcount=39



> Was ist der Grund, warum Angler hier schlechter gestellt werden als allen anderen Menschen?
> 
> Warum ist das in B-W als einzigem Bundesland in ganz Deutschland gesetzlich festgeschrieben ?
> 
> ...



Die Fragen musste nicht mir stellen, sondern den Grünen. Ich bin doch auch für lockerere Angelgesetze. Nur die Art und die Argumente, die hier gegen die Fischereigesetzgebung gebracht werden, sind absolut unzureichend.
Glaubst du, eine von den veganisch orientierte, emanzipierte von Grünen lässt sich durch Kindergartengeplänkel wie "och die anderen Bundesländer dürfen auch" ... "die anderen dürfen auch am wasser party machen" beeindrucken? Die guckt schmunzelnd über ihre Hornbrille und schickt euch nach Hause.
Ihr braucht Fakten, Untersuchungen, Statistiken! Keine vagen Aussagen und Kalendersprüche. Sonst könnt ihr euch die ganze Mühe sparen.
Bisher habe ich auch noch keines vernünftiges, zu Ende ausgeführtes Argument gegen das Nachtangelverbot gelesen.

mfg


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*



> Selbst wenn das Nachtangelnverbot dank der SPD aufgehoben wird, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass die Angler in Baden Württember dann auch Nachtangeln dürfen. Das letzte Wort haben die Vereine.


*RICHTIG!!!*

*Dann liegt aber die Entscheidung da, wo sie hingehört:
Bei den Anglern!*

Und eben nicht mit fadenscheinigen Argumenten beim Gesetzgeber, weil die Angler anscheinend in den Augen des Gesetzgebers und der Verbände zu dumm oder zu schlecht sind!

Wenn sich das dann die Angler von ihren Vereinen/Verbänden gefallen lassen, gehörts ihnen schlicht nicht anders, dann hab ich da auch keinerlei Mitleid!

Aber genau deswegen haben wir schon veröffentlicht und mehrfach darauf hingewiesen, wie auch der einzelne Angler Entscheidungen in Verein und Verband beeinflussen kann:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch-leitfaden.html





			
				dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:
			
		

> Bisher habe ich auch noch keines vernünftiges, zu Ende ausgeführtes Argument gegen das Nachtangelverbot gelesen.


Da bin ich jetzt mal frech und behaupte, Du hasts nur nicht verstanden (oder willst es nicht).

Es gilt das Argument der Regierung, das Nachtangelverbot würde wegen dem Schutz von Gewässern, Ufern, Pflanzen und Tieren bestehen (auch die Argumentation der Grünen).

Weder Grüne noch Regierung haben nachgewiesen, worin der Schaden bestehen soll, den Angler im Gegensatz zu anderen (Partyhorden) nachts am Wasser anrichten.

Schon gar nicht, dass das pauschal an jedem Gewässer so ist.

Also ist die Konsequenz, dass das pauschale Nachtangelverbot aus den von Regierung und Grünen genannten Gründen so nicht argumentativ haltbar ist.

Sondern, dass eben dann zukünftig für einzelne Gewässer(abschnitte) dann entsprechende Beeinträchtigungen im Einzelnen nachgewiesen werden müssen und dann ALLE MEnschen nachts vom Gewässer verbannt werden müssen, nicht nur Angler, die eine nicht wünschenswerte Beeinträchtigung verursachen können, sofern die Güterabwägung dann ergibt, dass eine solche Einschränkung der Freizügigkeit wichtiger ist.

Das ist die Zielrichtung der SPD in Baden-Württemberg: 
Pro Angler!

Die Einstellung von Regierung und Grünen ist eben genauso klar:
Contra Angler.

Der Angler kann sich jetzt entscheiden, ob ihm diese Einstellung der SPD lieber ist als die Regierung und der Grünen, welche ja behaupten der Angler würde nachts nicht wiedegutzumachende Schäden anrichten - im Gegensatz zu allen anderen (wie den genannten Partyhhorden) und im Gegensatz zu allen anderen Bundesländern..

Wir werden jedenfalls weiterhin diese im Grundsatz anglerfreundliche Einstellung der SPD fördern und die anglerfeindliche der Regierung und der Grünen bekämpfen.

Du kannst das für Dich gerne anders entscheiden und anglerfeindliche Politik unterstützen, dafür sind wir in einem freien Land.


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*



Veit schrieb:


> Das ist hier in Sachsen-Anhalt ja nicht anders. Ein Nachtangelverbot von gesetzlicher Seite gab es hier zwar nie, allerdings war von Verbandsseite das Nachtspinnangeln trotzdem jahrelang verboten.


War das damals der VDSF oder DAV Verband, der durch das Nachtspinnverbot gegen die Interessen der eigenen Mitglieder verstoßen hat?
Was waren die Gründe, dass es verboten wurde?


----------



## Franz_16 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*



> Das heißt ja nichts anderes, dass (wahrscheinlich von dem dann grünen Umweltministerium) Gewässer nach Sensibilität eingeordnet werden und weiterhin die Brutzeiten von Vögeln (wann brüten die eigentlich nicht?) berücksichtig werden.



Nein, demo, das siehst du zu negativ und interpretierst das da rein... genauso wie, dass der Preis eine persönliche Note hat etc....

Im Interview sagt er, dass wenn ein Gewässer so sensibel und schützenswert ist, man eben nicht nur das nächtliche Angeln verbieten darf, sondern ein solcher Schutz von Allen beachtet werden muss.

Was insbesondere die grüne Basis auch sehr stark betreffen würde.
Da ich persönlich auch schon öfter mal an Expeditionen von Vogelschützern bzw. NaBu teilgenommen habe ( z.B. bei Krötenwanderungen oder einem abendlichen Ausflug in unsere Seenlandschaft um der Rohrdommel zu lauschen) weiß ich, dass die sich das von "Ihrer" Partei sicher nicht nehmen lassen werden!  

Wenn der Gleichheitsgedanke (Angler nicht Schlechter als andere Menschen!) zu dem sich Dr. Schmid ja bekannt hat, Einzug in eine mögliche Regierung halten würde - dann kann sich das bezogen auf das Nachtangelverbot nur positiv für die Angler auswirken! 
Dein Briefmarkenbeispiel würde meiner Einschätzung nach, dann eher umgekehrt gelten... 


Ich denke aber, dass ein Punkt viel mehr wiegt, als die eigentliche Sache um die wir hier diskutieren. 

Und zwar der, dass es in den anderen Bundesländern eben kein Nachtangelverbot gibt und man das sogar in Bayern gekippt hat.

In einer neuen Regierung möchte man vielleicht ein bisschen von diesem Hinterweltler-Image weggekommen. Das kann der natürlich nicht so offen sagen, aber der Bezug zum Führerschein mit 17 wurde schon ganz bewusst hergestellt


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*



			
				dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:
			
		

> War das damals der VDSF oder DAV Verband, der durch das Nachtspinnverbot gegen die Interessen der eigenen Mitglieder verstoßen hat?



VdSF. 
Siehe Antwort des Ministeriums. 

Die machen ja klar, dass das Nachtangelverbot mit den Verbänden (VdSF) so abgesprochen wurde:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...hste-landesfischereigesetz-die-antworten.html

DAV ist aber auch nicht besser, von denen sieht und hört man in B-W nichts..


PS:
Ein schönes Beispiel aus der baden-württembergischen Tagespresse, wer wirklich Schaden am Gewässer verursacht und es vermüllt:
http://www.swp.de/ehingen/lokales/ehingen/art4295,540436

Zitat daraus: 


> Viel mehr als von morgendlichen Badegästen fühlen sich aber das Kieswerk und auch die Fischer aus Rißtissen von abendlichen Party-Fans am Baggersee-Gelände belästigt. "Etliche Kubikmeter Müll" müssten da oft nach Wochenenden zusammengeräumt werden, sagt Hirrle - von Kothaufen in den Wiesen ganz zu schweigen


Zitat Ende 

Ist auch im oben genannten Artikel aufgeführt...


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da bin ich jetzt mal frech und behaupte, Du hasts nur nicht verstanden (oder willst es nicht).


Das gebe ich jetzt mal in im Grundgesetz verankerter Gleichheit aller Menschen inkl. Forenadmin und Forenuser so zurück.
Wie schon gepostet:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3105025&postcount=39
Und noch mal zum Lesen:


> Problematisch wird es halt auch (sehe ich auch an unserer Talsperre im Sommer), dass es eben Angler (meist Jugendliche) gibt, die Angeln UND gleichzeitig lautstark Party machen. Und durch ein Nachtangelverbot würde man ihnen zumindest den Grund nachts zum Angeln ans Gewässer zu kommen.


Es gibt genügend Angler, die sich am Wasser wie Sau benehmen und das vorwiegends nachts. Da wird gegrillt, gesoffen, rumgeschrien. Die unterscheiden sich in NICHTS von den Partyhorden. Außer, dass ich beim Arbeitseinsatz neben dem üblichen Einweggrill und Bierflaschen, noch zusätzlich Knicklichterverpackungen und Maisdosen wegräumen darf.
Eine andere Sachen wären Bissanzeiger, die bei uns grundsätzlich auf volle Lautstärke gedreht werden, selbst wenn man mit dem Stuhl daneben sitzt. Die höre ich nachts, selbst wenn der Angler 1km weit wegsitzt und der Karpfenangler nachdem Auswerfen an seiner Schnur rumspielt.
Und das nachts öfters gegen das Angelgesetz verstoßen wird als tagsüber (Details muss man hier nicht nennen) und es auch nachts schwerer zu kontrollieren ist, da natürlich auch Fischereiaufseher nachts gerne mal schlafen und nicht unbedingt im Wald rumschleichen wollen) wurde bereits erwähnt.

Konsequent wäre dann also jedem den Zugang zu Gewässern zu verwehren.
*Und was hat der Ba.Wü.-Angler davon? Er darf nach wie vor nachts nichts angeln.*
Da werden dann vielleicht ein paar Gesetze verabschiedet, dass ab 22 Uhr KEINER mehr am Gewässer Party machen darf, sprich Grillen, Saufen, Musik hören, insofern es sie nicht schon gibt ;+
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass bei der derzeitigen Gesetzlage jeder nachts am Wasser machen kann, was er will (außer angeln  )? Steht doch bestimmt was im Naturschutzgesetz dazu.

Das Problem ist doch, dass du keine Gründe *für ein Nachtangelgebot* finden wirst, was du der SPD und besonders den Grünen in irgendeinerweise anbieten kannst.
Die Gründe gegen das Verbot sind schon vage. Aber warum muss der ba.wü. Angler denn nachts unbedingt angeln?



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist die Zielrichtung der SPD in Baden-Württemberg:
> Pro Angler!
> 
> Die Einstellung von Regierung und Grünen ist eben genauso klar:
> ...


Wobei noch zu erwähnen wäre, dass man seine Wahlentscheidung nun nicht ausschließlich aufgrund der Angelpolitik fällen sollte. Arbeit, Rente, Gesundheit, Bildung ... das sind die Themen, die für die meisten zurecht wichtiger sind.

Und ob die ganze SPD in ba.wü. nun hinter dem Nachtangelgebot steht, das weiß man ja auch nicht. Fragt mal in Hessen Frau Ypsilanti 

mfg


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> VdSF.
> Siehe Antwort des Ministeriums.



Hää? Wo steht da was vom Nachtspinnverbot in Sachsen-Anhalt, das Veit angesprochen hat?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*



			
				dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt genügend Angler, die sich am Wasser wie Sau benehmen und das vorwiegends nachts.


Das liegt aber nicht daran, dass es Angler sind, sondern dass die sich so oder so nicht benehmen können.

Solche Leute gehören IMMER streng bestraft, ob Angler oder nicht.



			
				dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:
			
		

> Konsequent wäre dann also jedem den Zugang zu Gewässern zu verwehren.
> *Und was hat der Ba.Wü.-Angler davon? Er darf nach wie vor nachts nichts angeln*.


Siehe oben das Posting von Franz:
Das werden sich gerade die Grünen am wenigsten trauen, weil dann ihre eigene Klientel  auch betroffen wäre..

Ich hab das ja im Interview nicht ganz ohne Hintergedanken mit eingebracht und es wurde von Nils Schmid Gott sei Dank dem ja auch so zugestimmt...



			
				dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei noch zu erwähnen wäre, dass man seine Wahlentscheidung nun nicht ausschließlich aufgrund der Angelpolitik fällen sollte.


*Das habe ich im Artikel wie hier in der Diskussion mehrach betont!!!!*



			
				dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:
			
		

> Und ob die ganze SPD in ba.wü. nun hinter dem Nachtangelgebot steht, das weiß man ja auch nicht. Fragt mal in Hessen Frau Ypsilanti


Deswegen hat auch jetzt die baden-württembergische SPD für ihre offene, offensive und anglerfreundliche Haltung den Preis bekommen und nicht die hessische oder andere...

*Unterm Strich bleibts schlicht dabei in Baden-Württemberg:*
*Die SPD sieht die Angler und das Angeln als positiv* für Natur und Gesellschaft und will dies daher erleichtern und fördern.

*Die Regierung und die Grünen sehen die Angler eher als "Gefahr"* und wollen daher (noch mehr?) Restriktionen. 

*Die Information ist da, was der einzelne Angler draus macht, ist seine ganz persönliche Sache!*


PS:


			
				dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:
			
		

> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > VdSF.
> ...


Nirgends, ich dachte Du hattest gefragt wegen Baden-Württemberg.

Hab ich falsch gelesen bzw. "überlesen", dass Du da Veit zitiert hattest.

*Mein Fehler, grosses SORRY! und mea culpa!!!*


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Das habe ich im Artikel wie hier in der Diskussion mehrach betont!!!!*


Ich weiß. Sogar ich wiederhole mal ein Statement von dir, wenn es richtig ist 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Unterm Strich bleibts schlicht dabei in Baden-Württemberg:*
> *Die SPD sieht die Angler und das Angeln als positiv* für Natur und Gesellschaft und will dies daher erleichtern und fördern.
> 
> *Die Regierung und die Grünen sehen die Angler als Gefahr *und wollen daher (noch mehr?) Restriktionen.
> ...


Na da geh ich doch soweit erstmal mit. Was allerdings die grüne Gefahr angeht, da muss man abwarten. Davon hab gesehen, fürchte ich eine starke Grüne in der Regierung genauso. Zumindest die derzeitige Grüne, wie sie sich in puncto Angeln gibt.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nirgends, ich dachte Du hattest gefragt wegen Baden-Württemberg, hab ich falsch gelesen, dass Du da Veit zitiert hattest.


Ne, wollte halt mal wissen, was es mit diesem Nachtspinnverbot auf sich hat. Das ist ja nun noch sinnloser als das Nachtangelverbot. Kann ja nix mit Naturschutz, noch mit Schonmaßnahmen für Fische zu tun haben. Ist doch wurst, ob ich nen Zander mit KöFi oder Gummi nachts fange? Merkwürdig.
Wäre mal interessant zu wissen, aus welchen Gründen es von wem eingeführt wurde und wie die Argumente für die erfolgreiche Zurücknahme waren! Kannst dich ja mal schlau machen in deiner Lobby. Ist dann vllt. auch was für den ba.wü. Nachtangelverbot-Kampf dabei.

P.S.: Ich kann deinen Nachtangelverbot-Kampf schon verstehen. Ich würde mir auch verarscht vorkommen, wenn meines das einzige Bundesland wäre, wo ich in ner Sommernacht net gechillt angeln kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*



> Na da geh ich doch soweit erstmal mit. Was allerdings die grüne Gefahr angeht, da muss man abwarten. Davon hab gesehen, fürchte ich eine starke Grüne in der Regierung genauso. Zumindest die derzeitige Grüne, wie sie sich in puncto Angeln gibt.


Egal in welcher Regierung die SPD beteiligt sein wird:
Kommt was gegen die Interessen  der Angler, werden wir - wieder mit der Videokamera - nach Nürtingen oder Stuttgart fahren und den Preis offiziell zurückholen..

Bis dahin glauben wir mal ans Gute im Menschen/Politiker, und hoffen, dass die zu ihrem Wort stehen und weiter anglerfreundlich bleiben und werden sie darin unterstützen..





> Ich kann deinen Nachtangelverbot-Kampf schon verstehen. Ich würde mir auch verarscht vorkommen, wenn meines das einzige Bundesland wäre, wo ich in ner Sommernacht net gechillt angeln kann.


Das ist ein grundsätzlicher angelöpolitischer Kampf, nicht ein persönlicher.

Uns (übereinstimend in der Redaktion) gehts darum, gesetzliche Restriktionen soweit als möglich abzuschaffen und die Regelung des Angelns an die Basis, die Gewässerbewirtschafter zurückzugeben.

Ob das bei der Prüfung ist, bei C+R (an den Bayern sind wir grade dran, aber alles auf einmal geht auch nicht...), Setzkescherverbot etc...

Denn dort gehört sie hin die Regelung des Angeln: 
An die Basis!
Zu den Gewässerbewirtschaftern, Vereinen und Verbänden.

Denn dann können dann auch die einzelnen Angler über ihre Vereine und Verbände Einfluss nehmen.

Bisher können sich die Verbände ja immer locker hinter der Gesetzgebung "verstecken", zukünftig werden sie uns dann erklären müssen, warum sie wie bei uns  in B-W z. B. FÜR ein Nachtangelverbot sind.

Wer nicht kämpft, hat schon verloren...


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*



dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:


> Ein Argument für das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü wurde überhaupt noch nicht erwähnt bzw. hab ich es hier nicht gefunden. Und zwar, dass nachts schlechter kontrolliert werden kann. Nachtsüber sind natürlich nachts weniger Fischereiaufseher unterwegs. (Ich wurde noch NIE nachts kontrolliert). Dadurch gibt es leider gewisse Differenzen zwischen Tag- und Nachtangeln bei speziellen Anglern nach dem Motto "wo kein Kläger, ..."



Das ist kein Argument für ein Nachtangelverbot, sondern dagegen.

Wo finden denn des nachts Kontrollen statt ? Wo sieht man an z.T. abgelegenen Gewässern nachts Ordnungskräfte oder Polizei ? Richtig, so gut wie nirgends.

Die Nacht ist die Hohe Zeit der Schwarzangler, der illegalen Müllentsorger und all derer, die mit ihrem Treiben unrechtmäßige Handlungen begehen.

Wenn auch ein Angler am Wasser nicht alles überblicken kann und will, so hat er doch sicher eine abschreckende Wirkung, alleine schon aus seiner Funktion als stiller Beobachter und evtl. Zeuge oder Melder. Wohl kaum jemand wird im Einwirkungsbereich eines Anglers schwarz angeln oder illegal Müll verklappen. 

Natürlich wird es auch Angler geben, die im Schutz der Nacht Dinge tun, die nicht im Einklang mit Recht und Gesetz stehen.

Aber ein Nachtangelverbot mit der Begründung mangelnder Kontrollmöglichkeiten stellt wiederum nicht nur alle Angler unter Generalverdacht, sondern erleichtert den nichtangelnden Gesetzesbrechern ihr Tun.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*



> Aber ein Nachtangelverbot mit der Begründung mangelnder Kontrollmöglichkeiten stellt wiederum nicht nur alle Angler unter Generalverdacht, sondern erleichtert den nichtangelnden Gesetzesbrechern ihr Tun.


Genauso isses!

Ode rUmekrhschluss:
Wenn nachts mehr gesetzestreue Angler am Wasser sind, werden die gesetzesbrechenden Angler vorsichtiger und/oder weniger werden..


----------



## wolkenkrieger (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wen man dann aber klare und anglerfreundliche Aussagen bekommt, dies öffentlich machen kann und dann auch im Nachgang nach der Wahl Herren Politiker darauf aufmerksam, was sie vor der Wahl gesagt haben, das dürfte zumindest einige davon abhalten, da nach der Wahl zu sehr wieder ins Gegenteil zu verfallen.



Thomas, so sehr ich eure (deine) Aktion als ganzes begrüße, so sehr frage ich mich, wie lange du schon in diesem Staat lebst, ohne deine herzerweichende Naivität im Bezug auf politische Aussagen verloren zu haben.

Ich kann zu der Thematik eine Analogie beisteuern, die ganz deutlich zeigt, wie wichtig "Randgruppen" in der Politik tatsächlich sind:

Als es seinerzeit losging mit der Kampfhundhysterie und hier in Brandenburg die erste verschärfte Hundehalteverordnung beschlossen werden sollte, haben sich diverse Hundefreunde (meiner einer inclusive) aufgemacht und alle ausschlaggebenden Parteien - allen voran die SPD - in Brandeburg zu diesem Thema befragt.

Und du wirst es ahnen: natürlich weis man um die Brisanz des Themas und natürlich ist man sich einig darüber, dass das Übel gemeinhin am "anderen Ende" der Leine zu suchen ist und selbstverständlich nimmt man die Sorgen und Ängste der Hundehalter wahr und ernst und ...

Und was haben wir heute? Neben Bayern die härteste Verordnung der Bundesrepublik!

Und selbstverständlich sind auch die interviewten Parteifunktionäre dann diejenigen gewesen, die die Verordnung mit zu verantworten hatten. Schließlich stünde der Schutz der Allgemeinheit weit über dem Interesse des einzelnen (Hundehalters). Und da haben auch international anerkannte Studien über die rassespezifische Gefährlichkeit von Hunden nichts dran geändert - bis heute nicht.

Mir ist damals von einem Parteifunktionär der heutigen Linken unter vier Augen sinngemäß folgendes gesagt worden: "Ihr vertut eure Zeit! Das gesproche Wort gilt in der deutschen Politik nichts. Einzig auf Niedergeschriebenes und vertraglich Festgehaltenes kann man sich stützen. Alles andere sind lediglich Lippenbekenntnisse und schneller vergessen, als sie ausgesprochen worden sind."

Ich wünsche euch BWlern wirklich, dass sich was ändert - allein der Glaube daran fehlt mir aus leidlicher Erfahrung, die ich als Randgruppenmitglied (Halter von sogenannten Kampfhunden) bereits machen musste.

Wer politisch etwas verändern will, muss auch politisch handeln. Und dazu reicht es nicht aus, eine gut gemeinte Ehrepreis-Urkunde zu verteilen und Interviews zu drehen.

Politisch handeln kann man nur, wenn man einen Fuß im jeweiligen Landesparlament hat und mindestens ein Feld auf einem Stimmzettel mit seinem Namen beschriften darf. Will heißen: wenn man selbst als politische Kraft in Form einer Partei auftritt.

DAS wäre überlegenswert - wenn auch organisatorisch vermutlich von Anfang an zum Scheitern verurteilt. Aber den einzig gangbaren Weg, den ich sehe, ergäbe eine Anglerpartei - und zwar unabhängig von VDSF, DAV oder sonstigen Verbänden.


----------



## der_willinger (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

Informationsgrad des Videos ist leider nicht aussreichend. Der Befragte "beantwortet" die Fragen, meist durch Wiederholung der Frage und, dass die Partei das "prüft" oder "auswerten". Die Frage werden leider zu undeutlich beantwortet, meiner Meinung nach (muss nicht DIE Richitge sein). 
Wie man sich so einig sein kann.....
ist leider nur ne publicity sache. 

die meisten aussagen sind logische schlussfolgerungen. der konjunktiv wird oft verwendet.
aber wer wills dem Befragten verübeln, schließlcih will er ja in nem Video über die Köpfe der anderen hinweg nicht sachen verkünden.

ansonsten ne gute sache


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

@Thomas9904
Zitat:
Egal in welcher Regierung die SPD beteiligt sein wird:
Kommt was gegen die Interessen  der Angler, werden wir - wieder mit der  Videokamera - nach Nürtingen oder Stuttgart fahren und den Preis  offiziell zurückholen..

Bis dahin glauben wir mal ans Gute im Menschen/Politiker, und hoffen,  dass die zu ihrem Wort stehen und weiter anglerfreundlich bleiben und  werden sie darin unterstützen..

-----------------------------------

Da hätte ich vor dir, bzw. euch den größt möglichen Respekt. Leider, wir wissen es alle, werden wir regelmäßig vor Wahlen und jetzt auch schon zu andern Zeiten von der Politik/Politikern belogen,betrogen und vorgeführt. Solltet ihr das dann wirklich umsetzen würdet ihr sehr weit vor, über und sonst was vor den Politikern stehen.

Ich würde mich über dieses Video sehr freuen und grinse jetzt schon, aber ich hoffe für euch dass es nicht soweit kommt, nur glauben kann ich es nicht.|bigeyes

"Jeder Politiker hat einmal als Mensch angefangen"#c

Ich finde es gut dass du/ihr euch so einsetzt.#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

Ich kann jeden, der Politik und Politiker skeptisch beurteilt, vor allem in Hinsicht auf "Worthalten" vor und nach der Wahl, leider im allgemeinen nur zustimmen.

In diesem Fall hier scheints jedoch die SPD ernst zu meinen.

Es wurde von der Fraktion dazu im Landtag immer hin schon eine parlamentarische Initiative gestartet.

Die uns auch vorliegt.
Veröffentichen und kommntieren werden wir das, sobald dazu die Antwort der Regierung auch vorliegt.

Daher bin ich in diesem speziellen Falle etwas optimistischer, da immerhin seitens der SPD tatsächlich, auch jetzt schon vor der Wahl, aktiv etwas getan wird...

Dennoch gilt weiterhin auch:


> Egal in welcher Regierung die SPD beteiligt sein wird:
> Kommt was gegen die Interessen der Angler, werden wir - wieder mit der Videokamera - nach Nürtingen oder Stuttgart fahren und den Preis offiziell zurückholen..


----------



## ohneLizenz (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

=> opposition sagt immer JA zu interessengruppen, wenn es gegen die regierung geht => das taugt nur als wahlkampf für dumme


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

Siehe oben:


> In diesem Fall hier scheints jedoch die SPD ernst zu meinen.
> 
> *Es wurde von der Fraktion dazu im Landtag immer hin schon eine parlamentarische Initiative gestartet.*


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*



ohneLizenz schrieb:


> => opposition sagt immer JA zu interessengruppen, wenn es gegen die regierung geht => das taugt nur als wahlkampf für dumme



Angenommen, Du hast Recht. Welche Maßnahmen würdest Du als intelligenter Mensch vorschlagen um die Interessen der Angler besser zu vertreten?


----------



## ohneLizenz (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

ralle 24 => die sache nicht zu ernst nehmen => ueberbewerten
thomas9904 => kann man die initiative einsehen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

Siehe in Posting 1 dieses Threads:


> Darüber hinaus startete die SPD-Landtagsfraktion eine parlamentarische Initiative im Landtag zur Vereinfachung des Zugangs zum Angeln und der Abschaffung des allgemeinen Nachtangelverbotes (*wir werden gesondert berichten*).


Berichten und kommentieren werden wir das, sobald die Antwort der Regierung dazu vorliegt.


----------



## Rocky Coast (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

Den Unkenrufen zum Trotz:

Prima Aktion von Thomas und Franz, gute Öffentlichkeitsarbeit für die Anglerschaft.

Ich finde es gut, dass Thomas das Gespräch führt, der kein Profi vor der Kamera ist. Etwas Nervosität, Kuliklicken und Husten machen das ganze viel ehrlicher und sympathischer, als wenn da ein überkorrekter und aalglatter Mr. Supersmile sitzen würde. Und rein inhaltlich wurden die wichtigsten Themen angesprochen und Argumente angeführt.

Denke, dass einigen andern hier der Ar... auf Grundeis gegangen wäre und sie nicht ein annähernd so gutes Bild abgegeben hätten.#d

Das Politik so ihre eigenen Mechanismen hat und vieles nachher nicht so durchgesetzt wird wie vorher versprochen,
wissen wir ja nun alle.
Herumsitzen und alles ohnmächtig beklagen bringt aber rein gar nichts, deswegen nochmal, auch wenn es mich hier in NRW nicht betrifft: Prima Aktion, weiter so!#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

Du hast unser Intention gut erkannt, danke für die Blumen.

Wer Hochglanz braucht, wird bei uns immer falsch sein.
Wolen wir nicht, können wir nicht..

Dafür gibts privates Fernsehen und Angelmagazine..

Und das mit in NRW nicht betrffen:
Sag lieber mal "noch nicht"...

In Schleswig Holstein wird auch drüber diskutiert, im neuen Fischereigesetz wie in Bayern auch ein gesetzliches Rückwurfverbot einzuführen..

Sowas kann sehr schnell jeden Angler in jedem Bundesland betreffen..


----------



## Vechs (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

Ich kann es nur wiederholen. 
Vielen Dank für die Mühen an Thomas und co. lediglich ein Punkt sollte anders sein. DU solltest kandidieren |wavey:

Ich frage mich warum einige immer versuchen es schlecht zu reden wenn jemand anders sich für die gleichen Interessen einsetzt. Ist es der Neid weil jemand den Ar*** hoch bekommen hat und man selber nicht?
Gut aber das soll nicht der Inhalt dieser Diskussion sein deswegen bitte kommentarlos stehen lassen...


Viele Grüße
Holger


----------



## Rocky Coast (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

Hallo,

wenn in NRW ein Nachtangelverbot eingeführt würde wäre das für mich der absolute Supergau.

Speziell bezogen auf mein Hauptangelgewässer, einem vom Verein seit Ewigkeiten gepachtetem und gehegtem Baggersee, wäre ein Fangerfolg kaum noch möglich: Wegen der niedrigen Wassertemperaturen fahren die Fische schon im Herbst ihren Stoffwechsel so weit herunter, dass von Anfang November an bis tief in den April nur seltene Zufallsfänge möglich sind, selbst vom Verein veranstaltete Anangelaktionen Ende April sind trotz einer Beteiligung von knapp hundert Mitgliedern des öfteren ohne den Fang eines einzigen Fisches geendet.

Etwa Mitte Mai werden die Fische dann bei beginnender Erwärmung des Wassers aktiver und schon ab Anfang Juni konzentrieren sich die Fangzeiten an dem kormorangeplagtem See dann auf die Dämmerung und vor allem die Nacht. Das geht dann so über den gesamten Sommer bis teilweise in den Oktober, und kurz danach ist es schon wieder vorbei.

Der Verein müßte bei einem Nachtangelverbot eine Namensänderung in "Verein für Gewässerhege und Pflege" vornehmen, an eine Angelfischerei mit realistischem Fangerfolg wäre tagsüber mit Ausnahme von vielleicht drei bis vier Wochen in der Übergangszeit nicht mehr zu denken.

Das schlimmste daran: Wir haben dieses Jahr des öfteren Schwarzfischer ertappt, da laufen auch einige Anzeigen. Die könnten dann im Dunkel der Nacht, unbehelligt von Kontrollen der legitimierten Vereinsangler, ihr Treiben nach Lust und Laune durchziehen und wären die wahren Profiteure eines Nachtangelverbots.

Es kann nicht Sinn der Sache sein, aber gestehe ganz offen: Ehe es hier soweit kommt werde ich anarchomäßig zum Gesetzesbrecher und pfeife auf ein Nachtangelverbot!


----------



## Koalabaer (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*



Vechs schrieb:


> Ich kann es nur wiederholen.
> Vielen Dank für die Mühen an Thomas und co. lediglich ein Punkt sollte anders sein. DU solltest kandidieren |wavey:



auch von mir einfach mal ein Respekt, super Sache was ''Ihr'' da auf die Beine stellt.
Betrifft auch die HH-Geschichte(obwohl nicht betroffen)... immer weiter so...nicht locker lassen.
So stelle ich mir richtige Basisarbeit vor!

Wollte es einfach mal loswerden...nicht dass ihr noch auf die Idee kommt,es würde keinen interessieren dass ihr so hartnäckig bleibt.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

Danke ;-)))


----------



## ichwillnurangeln (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

Auch ich möchte dem Thomas meinen Respekt aussprechen für sein Engagement in dieser Sache.
Das in Ba Wü demnächst der Wahlkampf beginnt und durch Stgt 21 die Umweltpolitik in den Fokus geraten ist darf man beim Interview mit der SPD Spitze nicht ausser acht lassen.
Aber wenn man so will ist immer irgendwo Wahlkampf.
Deshalb ist die Initiative richtig und findet meine volle Unterstützung.
Auch ich komme aus Ba Wü und ich kann Euch sagen Angeltechnisch sind wir hier am A...der Welt.
Viele haben sich in diesem Thread mit dem Nachtangelverbot auseinandergesetzt, das ist aber nicht das Einzige was bei uns im Argen liegt.
Viele können sich sowas nicht vorstellen, aber ich kann hier an vielen Gewässern in unmittelbarer Nähe meines Wohnortes nicht angeln weil es keine Gastkarten gibt.
Da preisst zum Beispiel der Württembergische Angler Verein seine Vereinsgewässer an, die leigen zum Teil 170 km vom Vereinssitz in Stuttgart weg.
Um dort angeln zu dürfen müsste ich dann Mitglied im Verein werden, das würde bedeuten ausser fast 500.- Euro Gebühren im ersten Jahr, müsste ich um am Vereinsleben teilzunehmen jedesmal 300 Km fahren !
An meinem Wohnort darf ich auch nicht angeln, weil ich nicht Mitglied im örtlichen Verein bin.
Mitglied im Verein darf ich nicht werden weil ich 3 km von der Hauptgemeinde entfernt in einem eingemeindeten Dorf wohne.
Schriftliche Anfragen an den Bürgermeister werden nicht beantwortet.
Die beiden grossen Vereine in unmittelbarer Entfernung zu meinem Wohnort, verlangen beide über 500.- Euro im ersten Jahr, für mich alleine, mein behinderter Sohn der auch gerne angeln würde nicht mit gerechnet, wer soll das den bezahlen ? ich jedenfalls kann das nicht !
Bei anderen Vereinen in weiterer Entfernung soll ich 3 Jahre Probezeit ableisten und durch regen Gastkartenkauf meine Solidarität beweisen.
Das Problem liegt nicht nur im Nachtangelverbot sondern in der ganzen Grundstruktur der Angelverordnungen.

Gruss
moby


----------



## wolkenkrieger (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

Soweit ich das verstanden habe, liegt die von dir beschriebene Situation weniger an der anglerischen Landespolitik, sondern an der Eigentums/pachtpolitik der einzelnen Vereine, respektive des Verbandes (VDSF nehme ich mal stark an).

Vielleicht - auch wenn es nicht zum Thema des Threats passt - wird bei diesem Beispiel mal klar, warum wir DAVler so ein "Tamtam" um unseren Gewässerpool machen, wenn es um die Fusion mit dem VDSF geht.

An der von dir beschriebenen Situation wird keine Partei etwas ändern können ... egal, ob rot, schwarz, gelb, grün oder kunterbunt gescheckt.


----------



## ichwillnurangeln (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

Da hast Du sicher Recht, aber diese Politik die die Vereine da treiben wird von oben abgesegnet.
Es kann ja nicht wirklich sein dass nur illustre Vereine sich die besten Stücke sichern und die anderen schauen in die Röhre und werden vom Wasser ausgeschlossen !
Und dann durch die horrenden Beiträge auch noch aus den Vereinen ausgeschlossen.

Als DAV ler bezahlst Du doch fürs ganze Jahr Angeln soviel wie ich am Tag.
Und genau da ist die Politik gefordert.

Gruss
moby


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

Auch wenn ihr damit wirklich offtopic seid:
Wer nicht anfängt, etwas gegen Mißstände zu unternehmen, wird niemals hoffen dürfen, das sich überhaupt was ändert.

Noch dazu, wenn gerade die Verbände bei uns mitverantwortlich für Mißstände sind..

Also fangt an euch zu wehren.
@ ichwillnurangeln:
Schreibe Deine Geschichte zusammen und schick mir das als Mauil.

Auch das werden wir veröffentlichen und bei dem Verein und den Verbänden sowie der örtlichen Politik nachfragen.

Und ab hier dann wieder OnTopic bitte...


----------



## lahstedt (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

billiger Versuch der SPD Wähler einzufangen |bla:|bla:. Bei der Vielzahl von Anglern ist es ein Versuch wert . Am Ende kommt hoffentlich ein solches Gesicht :c heraus. :g


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ihr damit wirklich offtopic seid:
> Wer nicht anfängt, etwas gegen Mißstände zu unternehmen, wird niemals hoffen dürfen, das sich überhaupt was ändert.
> 
> Noch dazu, wenn gerade die Verbände bei uns mitverantwortlich für Mißstände sind..
> ...




@Thomas9904
Ich sehe dass nicht nur als offtopic, ist Angeln nicht auch ein Gemeingut, dürfen bald nur noch Reiche und Wohlhabende an den guten Gewässern angeln bzw. ist dass nicht schon so das Kinder aus zum Beispiel kinderreichen Familien da ausgeschlossen werden, werden dadurch nicht auch die ehrlichen Hartz4-Empfänger oder die vielen, leider Kleinverdiener ausgeschlossen, die täglich darum kämpfen nicht in unserer ach so tollen Gesellschaft aus dem Raster zu fallen und ins miese Sozialsystem abzustürzen und und... sind Vereine nicht für die Allgemeinheit da??? Alles Themen die den größt möglichen Respekt verdienen wenn sich dafür einer einsetzt, dazu meine volle Unterstützung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*



> Ich sehe dass nicht nur als offtopic


"Nur" als Offtopic seh ichs auch nicht, sonst hätt ichs gelöscht und nicht geantwortet - aber überwiegend OT in dem Thema hier.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

Gerade ins Redaktionspostfach geflattert, mit der Erlaubnis, das hier zu veröffentlichen (Name gekürzt):



> Hallo Herr Finkenbeiner,
> mit großem Interesse habe ich die antworten auf ihre Briefe zum  Landesfischereigesetz BW gelesen .
> Besonders die aussage von Niels Schmid( Die Prüfungszulassungsbedingungen erscheinen mir mit Blick auf die anderen Bundesländer nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Wenn man die strengen Regelungen hier mit Fischereischeinen anderer Bundesländer ohnehin umgehen kann, sollte man das neu ausbalancieren. ).
> Mein Name ist Frank B. ich bin 50 Jahre alt ,gebürtiger Saarländer und wohne seit 20 Jahren in Stuttgart.Mein liebstes Hobby ist das Angeln.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

Mit Erluibnis an die SPD-Fraktion weitergeleitet, die Herrn B. auch gleich geantwortet hat:


> Sehr geehrter Herr B.,
> 
> das "Anglerboard" hat uns Ihre Zuschrift weitergeleitet - vielen Dank für Ihre Erlaubnis hierfür. Zur Sache selbst hat Herr Schmid ja bereits ausführlich Stellung genommen. Die SPD-Landtagsfraktion hat derzeit eine parlamentarische Anfrage dazu am Laufen; die Antwort werden wir dem Anglerboard zukommen lassen, sobald sie vorliegt. Jedoch glaube ich, dass die restriktiven Regelungen von der amtierenden Landesregierung nicht gelockert werden.
> --
> ...


----------



## Hanns Peter (8. November 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*



> Bei einem Sommerurlaubs im Saarland hörte ich von einem dortigen  7tägigen Kurs mit Anschließender Prüfung zum Fischereischein.
> Da habe ich nicht lange überlegt und das gemacht.Die Überhaschung war  aber sehr groß als ich in Stuttgart mit meinem Sachkundenachweis keinen Fischereischein ausgestellt bekam.
> Begründung wen man hier wohnt muß man den Kurs und die Prüfung auch hier  machen .Damit wolle man den Prüfungstourismus unterbinden da in anderen  Bundesländern die Prüfung etwas leichter und ja auch
> Preislich günstiger wäre.



Diese Art von "Angelscheintourismus" ist auch in anderen BL verboten und man erhält mit dem Prüfungszeugnis keinen Schein. In den meisten Fischereigesetzen steht drin, dass Prüfungsort = derzeitiger Wohnsitz sein muss. Das hat also nichts mit der "restriktiven" Regierung in BW zu tun.

Die Begründung des Sachbearbeiters auf dem Amt ist für´s Gesäß und gibt somit Ansatzpunkte für Kritik.

Ich bezweifel von daher, dass die neue Regierung - sie wird wohl kommen - hier großen Spielraum für Änderungen hat.

Herr B. hätte sich erst einmal das LFischG zu Gemüte führen sollen, bevor er schimpft.

Und bevor hier die Unmutsäußerungen auf mich hereinprasseln: Das oben beschriebene Gesetz spiegelt nicht meine Ansicht dazu wieder. Nur die Schlussfolgerungen daraus.


----------



## heikki111 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

hier der antrag der spd inklusive stellungnahme des ministeriums*[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]
​[/FONT]​[/FONT]​*http://www.landtag-bw.de/WP14/Drucksachen/7000/14_7048_d.pdf​


----------



## RheinBarbe (17. November 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

Bzgl. Nachtangelverbot ist die Antwort ja gar nicht mal so weit von meinem Posting vor 14 Tagen entfernt, auch wenn die Leute die damals drauf geantwortet haben es für Blödsinn empfanden. 



RheinBarbe schrieb:


> [...] Wenn es ein Nachtangelverbot gibt, dann ist  doch wohl auch begründet (Bsp. zuviel Müll hinterlassen, zuviel  illegales zelten, offenes Feuer, Lärmbelästigungen, Unfälle,  Pöbelein,...).


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3128017&postcount=44

#h


----------



## F4M (17. November 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*



RheinBarbe schrieb:


> Bzgl. Nachtangelverbot ist die Antwort ja gar nicht mal so weit von meinem Posting vor 14 Tagen entfernt, auch wenn die Leute die damals drauf geantwortet haben es für Blödsinn empfanden.
> 
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3128017&postcount=44
> ...


 

Nur noch mal zur Erinnerung #h. BW wollte wegen Maßnahmen des Bürokratieabbaus das Nachtangelverbot in BW aufheben, weil es aus der damaligen Sicht der Landesregierung keinen Sinn machte:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=26131

Lies Dir mal den 1 Beitrag durch, dann kommt Dir auch die aktuelle Begründung des Ministeriums bekannt vor |rolleyes.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

In änhlicher, inkompetenter Weise, hat das Ministerium ja auch auf unsere Anfrage geantwortet.
Unseren Kommentar und Anmerkungen dazu findet ihr auch im Artikel in der Anglerpraxis.

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...hste-landesfischereigesetz-die-antworten.html

Dabin ich dann schon wirklich froh, dass zumindest die SPD nicht grundsätzlich alle Angler für so schlecht hält wie der VDSF-Landesverband, dass man sie so weitgehend regulieren muss. Danke an F4M für den Link:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=26131

Und zur Einsicht kam, dass gerade beim Nachtangelverbvot nicht nur Angler betroffen sein dürfen. Sondern wenn die Gewässer so schutzbedürftig sind, dann die Gesamtbevölkerung inkl. Vogelbeobachter etc. nicht mehr ans Wasser darf.


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (21. November 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

Satz mit X.

Die ganze Aktion hat für die BaWü'ler Angler ja leider nichts gebracht.  Und wenn ab März dann die Grünen die Mehrheit stellen bzw. zumindest stark in der Regierung vertreten sind, dann werden ähnliche Aktionen genauso viel (wenig) bringen. Da dürft ihr noch froh über status quo sein.

In dem Schreiben vom 21.06.2010 hat sich ja leider schon angedeutet, dass sich das Ministerium auf eure Anglerboardsche Selektiv-Argumention nicht einlassen wird.



			
				Ministerium BaWü schrieb:
			
		

> Vorab möchte ich bemerken, dass ich *Ihre Eingangsfeststellung*, Baden-Württemberg habe eines der restriktivsten Fischereigesetze in der Bundesrepublik, *nicht nachvollziehen kann*. Insbesondere erscheint mir der angeführte Vergleich zwischen der Zahl der organisierten Angler einerseits und einer auf Grundlage der in der von Ihnen zitierten Studie extrem weit gefassten Anglerdefinition ermittelten Anglerzahl andererseits *nicht als Beleg für "unnötig hohe bürokratische Hürden" geeignet. Eine solche Argumentation lässt unter anderem unberücksichtigt*, dass es neben "bürokratischen Hürden" sehr viele Gründe sachlicher Art gibt, die einen freien Zugang zum Angeln an den heimischen Gewässern nicht zulassen.



Es haben euch ja nun schon einige Boardis inkl. mir darauf hingewiesen, dass eure Argumentationsweise unpassend ist und nicht zum Erfolg führen wird. Aus *Anglersicht* zwar voll nachvollziehbar, aber im Ministerium sitzen nun mal keine Angler, sondern Leute, die von vornerein schon
1. Gegen Veränderungen (macht ja Arbeit im Ministerium/ Landtag)
2. Pro Öko (weil es bei der Großzahl der Wähler populär ist)
sind.
Eine einseitige Hau-drauf-Stammtisch-Polemik führt da nun mal nicht zum Erfolg, dazu braucht man Feingefühl, was ihr in diesem Fall nicht hattet.
Aber anstatt mal einen Rat anzunehmen, müsst ihr ja unbedingt euer Ding durchziehen, und die, die es nur gut mit euch und *allen Anglern* gemeint haben, als *Störenfriede, Angelfeinde und notorische Boardnörgler* brandmarken, verwarnen und sperren. Glückwunsch! Das bringt euch vielleicht Sympathien bei einigen Boardies, die bevorzugt Moderatoren auf ihrer Buddyliste sammeln, um sich dadurch eine "Immunität gegen Verwarnungen" und "unmittelbares Moderationsrecht" zu verschaffen und mit einzeiligen, bunten contra-Kommentaren zu glänzen, bewegen werdet ihr so gar nichts, weder in Landtagen, noch bei den Fusionsgesprächen und ähnlichem.
Ich möchte damit keinesfalls euer Engagement madig reden. Das ist prima, dass ihr einen Großteil eurer wertvollen Zeit dem Einsatz für Anglerinteressen widmet. #6
Aber dann doch bitte so, dass am Ende zumindest die Möglichkeit besteht, dass etwas bewegt wird. 

Zur Antwort des Ministeriums auf die Anfrage noch paar Bemerkungen:

Das Argument, dass Ausländer in BaWü angeln dürfen, weil sie dort keine Fischerei-Prüfungen machen können, ist natürlich Käse. Also dürften auch führerschein- und pilotenscheinloseAusländer hier Auto fahren und Flugzeuge fliegen, da es ja auch zu müßig wäre, hier diese Scheine abzulegen. |rolleyes
Dem gefangenen Fisch, den es ja zu schützen gilt durch die erworbenen Sachkenntnisse bei der Fischereischeinprüfung!, ist es letzendlich egal ... ob ihn ein fischereischeinloser Deutscher oder Japaner fängt! Wobei ich mal unterstelle, dass der Deutsche waidgerechter und gesetzeskonformer angeln würde, da er die Fischereigesetze wohl eher versteht und aufgrund seiner in Deutschland erfahrenen Super-Bürokratie umsetzt.
Also entweder machen die Ausländer dann hier ihren Schein oder der deutsche Tourist wird dem ausländischen gleich gesetzt und darf auch im Urlaub seinen Wurm baden. Wobei letzteres natürlich zu bevorzugen wäre, denn Deutschland ist ein schönes Urlaubsland und da ist es um jeden Touristen schade, der ins Ausland fährt zum Angeln und dort seine Kröten lässt, während die deutsche Gastronomie jammert.

Wo ich allerdings auch ins Grübeln komme:


> Friedfische sind ebenso sensible Lebewesen wie Raubfische. Beim Angeln auf Friedfische sind dieselben Grundsätze und Rechtsvorschriften zu beachten wie beim Angeln auf Raubfische, und es sind im Wesentlichen dieselben
> Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten erforderlich. Aus fachlicher Sicht ist es nicht gerechtfertigt, an die Sachkunde des „Friedfischanglers“ geringere Anforderungen zu stellen als an die Sachkunde eines „Raubfischanglers“.


Ich bin zwar der Meinung, dass man bei Raubfischangeln mehr Fehler/ Verstöße gegen Fischereigesetze als beim Friedfischangeln machen kann. *Aber ist eine gefangene Rotfeder weniger wert als ein gefangener Hecht?* Zumal der ungeprüfte Angler wahrscheinlich eher noch Hecht und Zander als Plötze, Döbel, Aland und Rotfeder unterscheiden kann. Regt mich ja bei unserem Vereinsteich schon immer auf, dass 9 von 10 gefangenen Rotfedern Zwangs-Plötzen sind.
Kennt einer die Gründe, warum der Touristenfischereischein in Brandenburg ausschließlich Friedfischangeln erlaubt? Wenn der Schein schon existiert um Touristen anzulocken, dann kann man auch Raubfische erlauben, denn das würde je schließlich noch "zielführender sein", oder sehe ich das falsch?

Zum Nachtangelverbot:
Tja ... es ist schwierig Argumente gegen das Verbot zu finden.


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Dabin ich dann schon wirklich froh, dass zumindest die SPD nicht grundsätzlich alle Angler für so schlecht hält wie der VDSF-Landesverband, dass man sie so weitgehend regulieren muss. Danke an F4M für den Link:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=26131
> 
> Und zur Einsicht kam, dass gerade beim Nachtangelverbvot nicht nur Angler betroffen sein dürfen. Sondern wenn die Gewässer so schutzbedürftig sind, dann die Gesamtbevölkerung inkl. Vogelbeobachter etc. nicht mehr ans Wasser darf.


Na, wenn das Resultat dann ist, dass nachts gar keiner mehr an die Gewässer darf, haben die Angler auch nichts davon.
*Gehen echt so viele Ökos nachts wegen Vögeln ans Gewässer?* Da erkennt man doch weder am Gefieder, noch an der Schwanzform, um welchen Typen es sich handelt? Das pauschale Nachtverbot würde doch eh nur die Angler und die Partymacher treffen (die sich eh nicht dran halten). Für Jäger gäbe es dann ja eh Ausnahmeregelungen. Vogelkundler habe ich nachts noch nie gesehen.

Euer Landesverband, den ihr in BaWü wie auch immer *gewählt* scheint leider auch keine große Hilfe bei der Umsetzung eurer nachvollziehbaren Anglerboard-Vorschläge zu sein. Steht Thomas9904 ja frei sich zur Wahl zu stellen und an der Spitze stehend was zu ändern 
Die Frage ist natürlich, wie viel Prozent der BaWü-Angler wollen überhaupt eine Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbots, Touristenfischereischein, Abschaffung de Fischereischeinprüfung etc..
Wenn die Mehrheit der Angler mit der derzeitigen Regelung zufrieden ist und gegen Veränderungen, dann ist die Haltung von Landesfischereiverband und dem Ministerium vollkommen legitim und der Störfaktor Anglerboard wird zurecht ignoriert. Man weiß es nicht. Da helfen auch keine Umfragen, Threads etc. ... der zufriedene Angler bleibt ruhig und liest vllt. mal ein Thema hier, der unzufriedene (kleine?) Teil meldet sich unter Umständen hier mal zu Wort.
Insgesamt ist das Interesse hier an angelpolitischen Themen erschreckend niedrig.

mfg und habt euch lieb |wavey:
demo


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

Da klar war, dass eben das Ministerium in Baden-Württemberg weiterhin anglerfeindlich agieren wird, hta ja niemand gedacht, dass sich dadurch schnell was ändert. Das war ja schon nach den Antworten klar auf unsere Fragen.

Viel wichtiger ist, das sich eine Partei da endlich mal klar anglerfreundlich positioniert.

Was da nach den Wahlen rauskommt, ist ne andere Frage. 

Klar ist nur: Schlimmer als mit der jetzigen Regierung und dem jetzigen VDSF kanns in B-W kaum werden..

Und die SPD-Fraktion hat ja den Preis nicht für ein Ergebnis bekommen, sondern für ihre klar anglerfreundliche Einstellung - auch der Friedensnobelpreis für Obama war ja nicht für die Schaffung des Weltfriedens verliehen worden, sondern als Anreiz..


Leider hast Du auch mit dem VDSF bei uns recht.
Als das baden-württembergische Ministerium das Nachtangelverbot abschaffen wollte (im Zuge des Bürokratoieabbaues) hat sich nämlich gerade der VDSF in B-W DAGEGEN ausgesprochen und war für ein weiteres Nachtangelverbot...
Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=26131


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (21. November 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger ist, das sich eine Partei da endlich mal klar anglerfreundlich positioniert.


Leider die falsche Partei, die in diesen Angelegenheiten sich ab März von niemanden reinreden lassen wird  :c. 
Aber hast natürlich recht, lieber den Spatz auf dem Dach als überhaupt kein Vogel.
Irgendwie hab ich's heut immer mit Vögeln.



			
				Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> Klar ist nur: Schlimmer als mit der jetzigen Regierung und dem jetzigen VDSF kanns in B-W kaum werden..


Oh je, ob das so klar ist. #t Ich wünsche es euch jedenfalls!



			
				Nachtangelverbot im Baden-W.-Thread schrieb:
			
		

> 17 Statements


Gerade mal 17 Beiträge zu diesem schwerwiegenden Eingriff in die Freiheitsrecht (der Angler) durch euren "Anglerverband". Traurig, traurig.
"Wer solche Freunde hat, braucht keine Feinde mehr"

mfg,
demo[zwitscher, zwitscher]


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*



> "Wer solche Freunde hat, braucht keine Feinde mehr"


Sofern Du damit den VDSF als "Angler"Verband bei uns in B-W meinst, hast Du leider vollkommen recht....

Da brauchst Du als Angler keine anderen Feinde mehr, die richten genug an.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (21. November 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*



dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:


> Kennt einer die Gründe, warum der *Touristenfischereischein* in Brandenburg ausschließlich Friedfischangeln erlaubt? Wenn der Schein schon existiert um Touristen anzulocken, dann kann man auch Raubfische erlauben, denn das würde je schließlich noch "zielführender sein", oder sehe ich das falsch?



Jetzt nochmal für dich: es gibt in Brandenburg KEINEN Touristenfischereischein!

Folglich dient der Schein auch nicht primär dazu, Touristen anzulocken.

Vielmehr dient er dem Gelegenheitsnagler (der nach einhelliger Meinung eher der bestippte Friedfischangler ist) dazu, sein gelegentliches Hobby auf legale Art und Weise auszuüben, ohne erst einen Schein machen zu müssen.

Man will dem gemeinen Brandenburger (und - was wenige wissen dürften - auch dem gemeinen Berliner) einen leichten und bürokratierlosen Zugang zum Angeln verschaffen.

Zudem hat Brandenburg damit den ersten Schritt in Richtung Harmonisierung mit EU-weit geltendem Recht (in Skandinavien braucht man keinen Schein) gemacht. Das das auch Touristen anlockt, ist ein netter Nebeneffekt, das ist richtig.


----------



## F4M (21. November 2010)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*



dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:


> 1.Zum Nachtangelverbot:
> Tja ... es ist schwierig Argumente gegen das Verbot zu finden...
> 
> 2. Wenn die Mehrheit der Angler mit der derzeitigen Regelung zufrieden ist und gegen Veränderungen, dann ist die Haltung von Landesfischereiverband und dem Ministerium vollkommen legitim....


 
1. Mit Verlaub, entweder willst Du es nicht verstehen oder Du kannst es wirklich nicht verstehen ;+.

Ist doch das Gleiche als wenn nachts ein Bürgermeister den einzigen Brunnen im Ort vergiftet, und dann später den Bürgern gegenüber unschuldig argumentiert daß es ab heute kein Wasser mehr gibt, weil die Umweltbehörde feststellte daß das Wasser über Nacht gesundheitschädlich wäre.

Oder der Verband der Speditionsbranche in BW plötzlich per offenen Brief die Landesregierung auffordern das Sonntags LKW Fahrverbot bis Mittwoch auszudehnen, mit der Begründung daß diese Maßnahme der Umwelt zu Gute kommt wegen weniger Geräuschentwicklung, freieren Verkehr und Emissionseinsparung. Sollte das Gesetz dann tatsächlich durchgehen könnte der Verbandspräsident 2 Stunden später seinen Hut nehmen und würde schadensersatz pflichtig werden daß ihm schlecht werden würde. Weil die Hälfte der angeschlossenen Unternehmen die er vertritt pleite gehen würden.

Verstehst Du es nicht? Solche Leute gehören weg von einem Verband der die Interessen seiner Mitglieder vertreten soll, und zwar lieber heute noch als morgen! 

2. Ich weiß daß mit Sicherheit 60% oder mehr Angler in BW nicht mal wissen daß sie in einem Verband organisiert sind obwohl sie für diesen bezahlen, noch weniger wissen wieviel sie für ihn bezahlen. Ganz wenige wissen wie ihr Verband heißt, und fast niemand weiß das der eigene Verband Schuld am Nachtangelverbot ist weil alles hinter verschlossenen Türchen abgelaufen ist.

Die meißten Angler in BW stinkt das Nachtangelverbot gewaltig, nehmen aber deshalb das Gesetz so kritiklos gegen über dem Verband in Kauf, weil sie nicht wissen wer der Verursacher dafür ist. 2004 war wahrscheinlich der Nabu selbst sprachlos über den Aktionismus des VDSF Landesverbands BW. 

Sei doch also froh daß es solche Diskussionen wie hier im AB gibt um mal öffentlich zu informieren was da oben über den Köpfen der Mitglieder so abläuft, und stell dich nicht naiver hin als Du in Wirklichkeit bist.


----------



## Venomen (18. März 2011)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

Ich finds spitzenmäßig das jemand auch mal an solche eher unkritischeren Sachen wie das Angeln denkt und dann auch noch in einer solch hohen Position wie die Herren der SPD dort.

Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbots? Da bin ich komplett dafür... Es ist A) Unsinnig, B) Fängt man Nachts oft am besten C) Hat Nachtangeln einen ganz eigenen Charme...

Auch ein Dank an den Thomas für die Würdigung der Einstellung!

Ebenfalls ein Grund wieso ich sehr lange NICHT im Besitz eines Fischereischeines gewesen bin, war eben die Bürokratische Hürde der einmaligen Chance im Jahr zu einem ganz bestimmten Zeitpunkt die Prüfung abzulegen und um den Zeitraum den Kurs zu absolvieren.

Was würde man denn dazu sagen, wenn es so gemacht werden würde wie in einer Fahrschule? Dort gibt es doch auch permanent die Möglichkeit einem Kurs beizutreten und eine Prüfung abzulegen...

Oder wie schon im Vid. erwähnt: Angeln in Begleitung eines Fischereiberechtigten? Wieso kann man sowas nicht einführen... Meine Freundin z.B. wäre sicher lieber ab und zu mal mit von der Partie, wenn sie auch eine Rute ins Wasser werfen dürfte...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*



> Meine Freundin z.B. wäre sicher lieber ab und zu mal mit von der Partie, wenn sie auch eine Rute ins Wasser werfen dürfte


Du solltest mit ner Rute und Deiner Freundin nicht unbedingt ans Wasser...
;-))
Davon ab hast Du recht und danke für Deinen Dank ..


----------



## gründler (27. März 2011)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

Moin

Also ich wünsche BAWÜ jetzt alles gute nach dem Wahlergebnis heute.

Ich weiß noch was innerhalb kurzer Zeit beim letzten mal an Regeln Verbote...... kam als hier die Grünen das melden hatten.

Das wird jetzt nicht einfach mit Rot Grün,hoffe aber das beste für euch da unten. 

lg#h


----------



## Jose (27. März 2011)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*



gründler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Also ich wünsche BAWÜ jetzt alles gute nach dem Wahlergebnis heute...




hallo gründler, deinen wünschen haftet etwas unter_gründler_isches an...

eine beckmesserische korrektur muss ich aber anbringen:
verbote & regeln hagelt es von allen seiten, allen farben.
persönliche entfaltung, individuelle freiheit, ist doch egal von wem, eingeschränkt wird immer weiter.
damit das auch verstanden wird, wie ich das meine:
echte sahne ist weder *rot* noch *grün* noch s*chwarz* noch *gelb*...

wir beide haben es ja schon mal gehabt - ich hab verstanden, dass du wirklich engagiert bist. sympathisch .

deine "glückwünsche" verengen und trüben den blick:

ich will mal so sagen, und das finde ich zum [_hier fehlt das gebannte smiley_] : eher bete ich notgedrungen lilalatzhosen, nichtraucherzonen, kormorane..., angelverbotszonen an, als 
dass ich es *denen* gestatten will, sich das säckl vollzustopfen mit einem "restrisiko", dass nur *wir* tragen.

als beispiel dafür eine schlagzeile der letzten tage:
"_Arbeiter kämpfen gegen den Super-Gau_".

nirgendwo die schlagzeile "_Manager schöpfen radioaktives Wasser_".

hab ich die wahl zwischen übel und ÜBEL, dann wähle ich das kleinere. 
wird das kleinere gewählt, dann bin ich nicht glücklich, aber weniger besorgt.

Merke: lieber nichtrauchen inner kneipe als rauchen inner verstrahlten kneipe.

so, jetzt mach ich mein 2. päckchen für heute auf...


[edit Jose: ich erteile mir selbst eine warnung wg. politik oder so im AB. bin völlig zerknirscht.
aber glücklicher!]


----------



## gründler (27. März 2011)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

Ich klebe auch nicht an Rot Gelb Schwarz...nur bleiben die Grünen tage halt im gedächniß und bis heute leiden darunter Angler....was damals vor Jahren beschlossen wurde.

Daher jeder wie er mag,und sicher sind alle gleich nur bleiben Negative Sachen im Kopp er hängen wie Positive und da ist mir Grün eher Negativ im Kopp hinterblieben.

Keine 2 Jahre und hier wurde alles verboten was nur zu verbieten geht,und nur ein kleiner rest den man auch noch heute bekämpfen will blieb über für Angler Jäger.

Daher mein einwand.

Ich hätte halt lieber SPD CDU gesehen,aber nunja lassen wir das thema hier. 

lg#h


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (28. März 2011)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

*Es wird dann Zeit die Zusagen einzulösen, bzw. sie einzufordern. Ich bin da jetzt echt gespannt was passieren wird, oder eben nicht.*
____________________________________________________________________

*Wahlsieger Kretschmann kann  erster grüner Ministerpräsident werden 		*

  		Will in Baden-Württemberg (mit-)regieren: SPD-Spitzenkandidat Nils Schmid (37).


_____________________________________________________________________



*
Hoffen wir mal das Beste.*


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*



> Es wird dann Zeit die Zusagen einzulösen, bzw. sie einzufordern. Ich bin da jetzt echt gespannt was passieren wird, oder eben nicht.


Da werden wir natürlich rangehen, gar keine Frage.
Und wir werden versuchen, da wieder ein Videointerview hinzukriegen, evtl. nicht nur mit Nils Schmid, sondern auch gleich mit Herrn Kretschmann.

Hier werden wir dann jedenfalls mal explizit sehen und nachweisen können, was Aussagen vor einer Wahl wert sind, wenn danach jemand in Verantwortung kommt..


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

Nachdem nun die Koalitionserhandlungen rum sind und (ich glaube am 12.05.) der Ministerpräsident gewäht werden soll, wollen wirs nun wissen und "Butter bei die Fische"..

Folgende Mail ging heute raus:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Schmid,
> 
> für Ihre Bemühungen um ein vernünftiges Landesfischereigesetz hatten Sie von uns den Anglerboard-Ehrenpreis erhalten. Nach der gewonnenen Wahl und dem Eintritt in die Regierungsverantwortung interessiert es uns, ob im Koalitionsvertrag eine Regelung zum Landesfischereigesetz zu finden ist, bzw. wie es zukünftig anglerfreundlich anhand Ihrer damaligen Aussagen geregelt werden soll.
> 
> ...




Ich hoffe ja nicht, dass wir den Ehrenpreis wieder aberkennen müssen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

Eine Antwort haben wir auch bekommen (schon länger, bin nicht zum veröffentlichen gekommen vorher, war also nicht die Schuld der Politik(er)):



> Hallo Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> die neue Landesregierung ist erst seit letztem Donnerstag (12. Mai 2011) im Amt. Es wird sicher einige Zeit dauern bis die internen Abläufe neu koordiniert sind und die üblichen Abläufe so funktionieren, dass die politischen Vorhaben in Gesetze gegossen werden. Hier bitte ich zunächst um etwas Geduld.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

Hier noch der dürftige und interpretationsfähige Satz aus dem Koalitionsvertrag:


> Wir werden das Jagd- und das Fischereigesetz überarbeiten und stärker an wildökologischen Anforderungen und Tierschutz ausrichten


----------



## Flunder-Fred79 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

und gibts was neues an der baden-württemberger front?
aberkennung des ehrenpreises oder noch 3 weitere ehrenpreise an die spd, weil ja tagsüber noch geangelt werden darf?


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

Es wurde zugesagt, dass sich die Fraktion nach der Sommerpause drum kümmern würde - sollte das nicht wie versprochen passieren oder nur  halbherzig, wird dann der Preis aberkannt werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

Verbände rühren sich:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=224843

Auch die Verbände in Baden-Württemberg sind nicht einen Schuss Pulver wert und das geschieht wohl jetzt nur deswegen, weil da die Politik wieder mal weiter ist als die Verbände.

Die SPD hat sich klar gegen ein gesetzliches Nachtangelverbot und weitere gesetzliche Erleichterungen ausgesprochen - mit einem grünen Ministerpräsidenten und einem zuständigen grünen Minister wird das natürlich nicht leicht(er).

Uns wurde zugesagt, dass nach der Sommerpause deswegen die SPD-Fraktion aktiv werden will - wir werden beobachten wie ernst das gemeint ist und notfalls den Ehrenpreis zurückfordern, den wir der SPD-Fraktion vor der Wahl für ihr bisheriges Eintreten für gesetzliche Erleichterungen verliehen hatten:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201519 

Die jetzt angekündigten Befragung der Vereinsvorsitzenden wurde mir auf der Messe  in Sinsheim von den beiden Präsidenten Berthold Arnold (Badischer Sportfischerverband) und Wolfgang Reuther vom VFG bereits angekündigt.

*Schön, dass das nun auch passiert.

Weniger schön, dass wieder wohl die wenigsten Angler im Verband darüber informiert sind, dass  sie nun auch die Möglichkeit zur Mitsprache haben.*

Denn nun können die Mitglieder der Angelvereine auch ihre Vorstände befragen, wie diese die Entscheidung zu treffen gedenken.

Ob das die Vorstände nach einer Befragung der Mitglieder in den Vereinen machen oder ob sie das schlicht alleine entscheiden, wie man das gewohnt ist im VDSF...

Dass es noch keinen Termin gab zu einem Treffen mit den beiden Präsidenten, den diese mir mehrfach verprochen hatten, ist dabei übrigens nur ein weiteres kleines bemerkenswertes Detail.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

Hier das Neuste zum Thema:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=235706


----------



## Case (1. September 2012)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

Viel Trara vor der Wahl. Und jetzt.? Da ist nix zu hören und lesen.

Ich fordere die Aberkennung des AB-Ehrenpreises von Herrn Schmid. Und das genau so öffentlich wie die Verleihung.
Am Besten auch mit Interview.

Case


----------



## Stralsund (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

Was denn nun los hier? Nach fast 3 Jahren, das Nachtangelverbot gibt es ja immernoch, oder? Habe auch noch nichts gelesen, dass die SPD auch nur einen kleinen Finger gerührt hat, um dies zu ändern.

Ergebnis:

*0 Punkte für das Anglerboard*, dass Preise vergibt ohne Gegenleistung für leere Versprechungen. Ich bekomme auch keinen Physik-Nobelpreis für die reine Ankündigung, dass ich mal ein perpetuum mobile erfinden werde.

*0 Punkte für die SPD*, dass die Baden-Württemberger Angelkollegen immer noch nicht nachts angeln dürfen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

Wir sind da dran - leider haben die zuständigen Grünen bis dato noch nicht den angekündigten Gesetzentwurf vorgelegt - nicht mal der eigenen Fraktion.

Geplant ist ein "ökologisches Fischereigesetz" - mir schwant nix  Gutes......

Sobald der Entwurf da ist, werden wir informiert.

Mit dem Büro von Nils Schmidt sind wir diesbezüglich in Kontakt. 
Sollten die was abnicken, was im Gegensatz zu den Versprechungen steht, fahren wir nach Stuttgart, den Preis wieder abholen.

Ich hoffe, dass das noch vor der Bundestagswahl passiert, um dann die, die da gegen Angler agieren (im Falle dass), noch richtig blossstellen zu können.

Oder, im anderen Falle, nochmal zu loben.


----------



## Stralsund (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

Ach die Grünen |rolleyes Was wählt ihr BWLer aus dem Autoindustrie-Mekka auch so eine Partei.

"ökologisches Fischereigesetz" Oh je, das hört sich nicht gerade nach Liberalisierung an.
Solvente Angler sind in Meck-Vorp jedenfalls immer willkommen! Platz und Fisch sind hier genug! :m

Na dann drück ich mal die Daumen, dass eure Angelausrüstungen kein Fall für den Gelben Sack werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*



> dass eure Angelausrüstungen kein Fall für den Gelben Sack werden.


Nach meinen bisherigen Gesprächen und Infos seh ich das so kommen..


----------



## Knispel (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nach meinen bisherigen Gesprächen und Infos seh ich das so kommen..


 
Nun einmal ehrlich thomas,

sieht das im "Ländle" so krass aus ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

Ja - und mit zuständigen grünen Ministern kann man sich auch in NDS freuen oder NRW, SH etc....

Die Antwort der Grünen hast Du ja gelesen..

Das geht jetzt erst richtig los in meinen Augen..

Wenn anglerfeindliche Politik auf unfähige bzw. auch anglerfeindliche Verbände trifft, kam noch nie was Gutes für Angler selber raus..


----------



## labralehn (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*



Stralsund schrieb:


> Ach die Grünen |rolleyes Was wählt ihr BWLer aus dem Autoindustrie-Mekka auch so eine Partei.
> 
> "ökologisches Fischereigesetz" Oh je, das hört sich nicht gerade nach Liberalisierung an.
> Solvente Angler sind in Meck-Vorp jedenfalls immer willkommen! Platz und Fisch sind hier genug! :m
> ...



Sind ja nicht alle Angler und Autofahrer in BaWü |rolleyes


> Solvente Angler sind in Meck-Vorp jedenfalls immer willkommen! Platz und Fisch sind hier genug!



Bayern. RLP und Frankreich sind aber näher 

Gibt es eine Auflistung wieviel Angler es in BaWü sind und was die im Jahr an Umsatz mit Ihrem Hobby in BaWü generieren?


----------



## Stralsund (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

Wo bleibt das Video zur Aberkennung des Ehrenpreises? Nach knapp 4 Jahren hat sich noch nichts getan!

Wird Zeit für einen Schmähpreis:

"Den Goldenen Anglerboard-Schuh mit Ehrenkraut" :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

Keine Panik, da sind wir wie Anonymus..

Nicht vergessen, nicht vergeben..

Wird zur Wahl 2016 kommen, inkl. Infos zum Wahlbetrug der SPD an alle Medien, falls die nix unternommen haben sollten..


----------



## Stralsund (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Keine Panik, da sind wir wie Anonymus..
> 
> Nicht vergessen, nicht vergeben..
> 
> Wird zur Wahl 2016 kommen, inkl. Infos zum Wahlbetrug der SPD an alle Medien, falls die nix unternommen haben sollten..



Doch vergessen?
Wo sind die Infos zum Wahlbetrug an alle Medien?

Am 13.03.2016 ist Wahl! Wird ja wahrscheinlich auf Große Koalition unter CDU-Führung hinauslaufen, da die AFD einziehen wird.
Zumindest seid ihr den grünen Umweltminister los #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

Keineswegs vergessen.
Die Nachfrage, falls die SPD wieder davon schwafelt, dass sie das Nachtangelverbot abschaffen wollen (sie waren ja nun 5 Jahre an der Regierung) liegt schon parat:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=311149

12.02. ist Deadline für die Parteien...


----------



## Stralsund (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es wurde zugesagt, dass sich die Fraktion nach  der Sommerpause drum kümmern würde - sollte das nicht wie versprochen  passieren oder nur  halbherzig, wird dann der Preis aberkannt  werden.


vom 27.07.2011 

So langsam könnte der Ehrenpreis mal abererkannt werden.



> 12.02. ist Deadline für die Parteien...


Was heißt das konkret? Wird bis dahin von der SPD 'ne halbherzige E-mail "wir kümmern uns" erwartet und dann passiert wieder jahrelang nichts?
Aberkennung - sofort! Sollte die Politik irgendwann mal in puncto Nachtangelverbot tätig werden, DANN kann man Ehrenpreise verleihen.

Aber den 100m-Läufer mit einer Goldmedaille auszeichnen, bevor dieser überhaupt losgelaufen ist, ist offensichtlich Unsinn.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

Und wenn sies nun bis zum Ende der Legislatur (doch) noch abschaffen?

Immer mit der Ruhe....


----------



## Stralsund (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*



> Und wenn sies nun bis zum Ende der Legislatur (doch) noch abschaffen?


:q:q:q
Der war gut! Dafür sollte das Anglerboard mit dem Deutschen Comedy Ehrenpreis ausgezeichnet werden!



> Immer mit der Ruhe....


Sind über 5 Jahre nicht lang genug?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

Bis Ende Legislatur können sie noch.

Also kann ich noch nicht..

Aber wenn die bis 12.02 antworten, kann ich nachhaken (haben sie bisher immer)  - und je nach Antwort kann ich dann, bzw. auch, wenn sie nicht antworten.

Immer schön Reihenfolge einhalten..


----------



## Stralsund (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Immer schön Reihenfolge einhalten..


:q|kopfkrat:q


			
				Stralsund schrieb:
			
		

> Aber den 100m-Läufer mit einer Goldmedaille auszeichnen, bevor dieser überhaupt losgelaufen ist, ist offensichtlich Unsinn.



Na dann drücke ich mal die Daumen, dass nach 5 Jahren NICHTS in den letzten Wochen der Legislaturperiode jetzt schlagartig das Nachtangelverbot gekippt wird. #6 ... eher gewinnt der VFB nächstes Jahr die Champions League.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

28.02. 2016:

*Aberkennung des Ehrenpreises für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion​*Während die SPD vor der letzten Landtagswahl noch so getan hat, als ob sie sich für die Angler einsetzen wollten und würden, kam nun nach 5 Jahren Koalition mit den Grünen die Wahrheit ans Licht.

Die SPD bestreitet inzwischen, dass es ein pauschales Nachtangelverbot in Baden-Württemberg gäbe, sieht aber bei Anglern, die nachts zum Angeln wollen, ökologische Probleme und will daher nicht nachts das Angeln pauschal zuerst einmal erlauben.

Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313222

Aus diesem Grunde müssen wir der SPD-Landtagsfraktion den Anglerboard-Ehrenpreis entziehen, da sie gezeigt haben, dass sie weder begreifen, dass es ein Nachtangelvebot in Baden-Württemberg gibt, noch dass sie das abschaffen wollen oder  Angler und dem Angeln als solchem positiv gegenüber stehen.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

Konsequent und folgerichtig!#6


----------



## Deep Down (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

Das haben sie sich verdient!

Nach dem Grundsatz von Treu und Glauben hat man sich eben an dem festhalten lassen, was man selbst erklärt hat!
Das kann nicht ohne Folgen bleiben!


----------



## Dachfeger (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

Politiker halt.
Was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern......


----------



## fishhawk (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

Hallo,

ein Politiker steht nach seinem Ableben am Himmelstor. Petrus lässt ihn rein und führt ihn herum.

Er wundert sich über die Uhren, alle tragen den Namen einer Partei und ticken viel zu schnell.

Petrus erklärt:  Jedesmal wenn die wieder mal ihre Wähler ver......scht haben, legt die Uhr einen Gang zu.

"Warum ist denn  hier keine Uhr für die SPD?", will der Politiker wissen.

Petrus antwortet:  Die haben wir in die Hölle ausgeliehen.
Da ist der Ventilator kaputt.


----------



## sbho (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

Moin  was wills du bei der SPD aberkennen, die gibts doch fast gar nicht mehr....


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

naja, als die das vor über 5 Jahren kriegten, warens noch ein paar Prozente mehr ;-))

Und da kennen wir halt keine Gnade, wenn die Politik nicht macht, was sie verspricht (auch wenns die eh nicht juckt)..

Aber wir werden weiterhin der Politik auf die Nerven gehen mit dem Thema, auch wenn wir gelernt haben, dass man eben grundsätzlich erst nach erfolgter Leistung Politik(er) loben sollte und nicht mehr unseren damaligen Fehler wiederholen, sowas quasi als "Ansporn" zu vergeben.

*SORRY DAFÜR NOCHMAL!!!*

Die Schwarzen sind ja auch nicht besser als die Sozen, das haben wir ja aktuell auch schon rausgefunden.

Hier geht das alles rund um B-W weiter, da findeste auch alles Aktuelle:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=315878


----------



## Deiwel666 (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

Hallo Thomas, ich hätte da mal eine nicht ganz ernst gemeinte Frage, die  aber wohl verdeutlicht wie wir Angler in BW wahrgenommen werden.  Menschen dritter Klasse, mit dem man verfahren kann wie Partei,  Politiker und Verband möchte. Warum? Weil`s kaum einer merkt....

2010  hast du Nils Schmid den Ehrenpreis für Verdienste pro Angler verliehen  (Nachtangelverbot). Ok dass  das etwas vorschnell war wissen wir nun  alle, dennoch kann man das ja ähnlich wie Obamas Friedensnobelpreis als  gewissen Vertrauensvorschuss ansehen. Soweit so gut....


Wie  nicht anders zu erwarten sind wir dann in den 5 Jahren  GRÜN / ROT  während dessen Schmid seine volle Unterstützung den Anglern zugesagt  hatte, übelst hintergangen woren und wurden erneut zum Spielball der  Politik. Man hat dann gegen Eyb`s Initiative gestimmt bzw. diese  abgeschmettert 

https://www.landtag-bw.de/files/live/sites/LTBW/files/dokumente/WP15/Drucksachen/5000/15_5748_D.pdf ( 

Ich  weiß wenn man das liest steigt der Blutdruck gleich wieder in den roten  Bereich. Eyb, ausgerechnet Eyb, dieser Eyb der vor Tagen nicht für eine  Aufhebung gestimmt hat...

Da kommen wir aber gleich zum Thema.  Nachdem Schmid sein Wort gebrochen und wie viele seiner Vor- und  Nachredner total versagt hat, hast ihm den hübschen Preis wieder  entzogen. Schweinerei eigentlich...... denn:

Am vergangenen  Mittwoch scheinte sich unser "Gottlieb" wieder an altbekannte Werte  erinnert zu haben, oder hat er nur "Schnick-Schnack-Schnuck" gespielt?!  Jedefalls hat er sich plötzlich nach all seinen Bemühungen mit seinen  "grünen" Kumpels das Nachtangeln weiterhin zu verbieten, plötzlich doch  wieder anderst entschieden. Klar und deutlich in der öffentlich und  namentlich durchgeführten Abstimmung hat er für JA, also für eine  Aufhebung gestimmt.

Nun meine Frage, ich hoffe du hast die 1200 Betablocker griffbereit, bekommt Schmid seinen Ehrenpreis jetzt wieder zurück?

Marco


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Landtagsfraktion in Baden-Württemberg*

Hör bloss auf... 

Verlogener als die SPD in der Frage ist nur die CDU..


----------

